# Raw Discussion thread 03/26/12 The LAST Raw before Wrestlemania



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lots of time, so most if not, all should be covered, rapped up, and ready to send us off into this Sunday. (Y)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Flight at 7am. Check in 5am. Raw over at 4am. What to do lol, what to do?


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Previous RAW's before this years WrestleMania have been very dissapointing, lets hope this weeks will deliver a better than average show.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So think we'll see more from the Smackdown crowd tonight?



Starbuck said:


> Flight at 7am. Check in 5am. Raw over at 4am. What to do lol, what to do?


Do what Austin is gonna do: Beer truck, spray beer at any oncoming traffic; you'll be sure to get there in time.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So think we'll see more from the Smackdown crowd tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Do what Austin is gonna do: Beer truck, spray beer at any oncoming traffic; you'll be sure to get there in time.


It's more a matter of tiredness than anything else lol. I don't do well with getting sleep on planes. Don't want to be a zombie when I get to Miami but I don't want to miss Raw either. Decisions decisions.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

expecting alot of video packages and promo's which is a good thing as it's the last raw before mania.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

They should just shut the f up and fight this week. Enough of promos.. lets see some intensity.. and some brawls.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

zkorejo said:


> They should just shut the f up and fight this week. Enough of promos.. lets see some intensity.. and some brawls.


Yeah have them fight and give away mania a week before the show. Great idea.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bboy said:


> Yeah have them fight and give away mania a week before the show. Great idea.


A brawl gives away a wrestling match?.. lol.. no it only adds to the feud. 2 men pissed at each other getting in a brawl and security breaking them up. Imagine the intensity this feud will have at WM with this ending Raw.


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

bboy said:


> Yeah have them fight and give away mania a week before the show. Great idea.


Actually it is indeed a great idea and it would,don't know or care about others,get me super pumped for WM


----------



## Cheap Shot (Nov 1, 2008)

Nothing like a good fashioned brawl before WM, the myth that it gives away a PPV match is ludicrous. 

We need a 8 man tag team match playa - Cena, Sheamus, Jericho, Triple H vs. The Rock, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk and 'taker


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

A Raw filled with promos and video packages but no matches?!?!?!?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I am sick of Rock/Cena and HHH/Taker doing promos every week. Lets get some action instead.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

We need to see some fights!!! Enough promos and lets see all of them brawl like the old days!!!!!

Especially Rock/Cena and Punk/Jericho.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

mr cricket said:


> I am sick of Rock/Cena and HHH/Taker doing promos every week. Lets get some action instead.


this

fight please!We need it!


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

A quick brawl will give it a fresh boost that it needs.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Im bracing myself for the worst Mania go home show ever.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

something special has to happen, if they finally want to get us hot for wm.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

What will happen
Promo (Cena/rock 5 mins)
10 min match (with 7 mins of adverts)
Promo's (Cena/rock 5 mins) Repeat
10 min Tag Team Match (2 New people for joining Gm teams)
Diva Match (Advert for 7 mins of the match)
Miz Moaning (5 mins) gets put in a match against Someone
Promo's 5 mins (Taker/hhh 5 mins)
Someone jobs to Funka (whatever his name is) 5 mins
Promo (Y2j/Punk 5 min promo
My Name Is Randy......Ortan (5 mins)
Tag match (7 Min advert)
^Repeat for another 40 mins
Y2j trolls Punk
Finally The Rock has come back to..
Rock cena Stare down

^Clap Clap its a Raw over


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

zkorejo said:


> They should just shut the f up and fight this week. Enough of promos.. lets see some intensity.. and some brawls.


This

Cena, Rock, Haitch, Taker and HBK already talked too much. It has been evident that they are running out of material lately. The only ones needing more promo time right now are Punk and Jericho.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

wwffans123 said:


> this
> 
> fight please!We need it!


If you want to see them fight buy wrestlemania


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't wait what Miz gonna announce!!!
MIZ IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :avit:


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

wow we are a cheerful lot on here today  well im in a good mood, the sun is shining here in the UK, im sat preparing sociology lessons in the sun and have managed to even incorporate some wrestling stuff into it!! (just dont ask lol) This shows my mindset atm, its all about looking forward to Wrestlemania and this is just another stepping stone on the way

Im not expecting miracles, a 5* show, something unbelievable or fantastic to happen all i am expecting is an advancement of all the feuds for Sunday especially Punk/Jericho and some of the mid card feuds as i believe that other 2 have gone as far as they can go!! Im expecting short/safe matches tonight and really you cant expect anything else! 
Im expecting

-lots of promos
-Miz to moan
-Johnny and Teddy to square off,
-Ziggler to steal the show again
-Rock to say hes finally come back to Atlanta
-Cena to smile
-Punk to look angsty
-Jericho to troll
-Cody to take the piss out of Big show
-Randy to say "my name is.."
-cole to make me want to punch him
-Bryan to say YES YES YES
-Sheamus to say fella and let out a roar
-Miz to moan some more!!!
-HHH and Taker to stare at each other
-Miz to moan some more

But im just looking for a decent, solid show to make me look forward to what could be an epic Sunday!! To me, id rather have a solid but not spectacular Raw and a awesome Wrestlemania than the other way round!! The dress rehearsal is tonight, the show starts at the weekend!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I would really like to see Rock/Undertaker/Triple H/Shawn Michaels do something for a change. Their feuds are becoming stagnant because they haven't been doing anything oher than cutting promos. Literally nothing of any meaning has happened in the feuds leading to Wrestlemania. I'm still excited for the card a lot and while I think most of the build has been entertaining it hasn't been must see at all. If I hadn't watched Raw since Shawn was announced at the ref I don't think I could say that I missed anything at all.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

So hyped for this RAW, looking forward very much to the final one before WM. I'm hoping for RAW to end with a Rock & Cena brawl which needs to be stopped by many security men.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Cena/Rock are not doing anything "biggest match of all time, year in the making" level stuff lately. Better pull it all out of the bag tonight.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking forward to Raw, last chance to progress WN sotrylines/fueds


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow most important Raw of the year (theoretically of course). Let's hope it will be disappointing this time around (hoping it will be good would jinx it). 



Evolution said:


> Making this one a little early this week because it is last Raw before Wrestlemania and we can get this hotpot of discussion going early!
> 
> TONIGHT! On Raw we see the Raw and Smackdown superstars collide in the final live show before the biggest live show of the year, will Cena and Rock throw down? Will Trips, Taker and HBK put everyone to sleep again? Will CM Punk drink a nice cold beer just to shut Jericho up?
> 
> ...


Seriously if you have written Dwaynez vs Fruity Pebble I would be rolling for a good amount of time right now. 

Never the less this still made me laugh. Especially Mizter Wrestlemania. Never wrong having some good old fashioned humor in what uses to be pretty boring read. 



Starbuck said:


> Flight at 7am. Check in 5am. Raw over at 4am. What to do lol, what to do?


Why are you counting backwards?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

WWE will broadcast Raw tonight from Atlanta. Rock and John Cena will go face to face, while Shawn Michaels and Triple H will also be appearing. This will be the final TV taping before Wrestlemania this weekend, so footage for Smackdown, NXT, Superstars, etc. will be shot as well. If anyone is attending the TV Taping, we are seeking spoiler reports. Feel free to email me by clicking my name above. 

The WWE crew travels right from TV to Miami on Tuesday. 

The remainder of this Friday's Smackdown will be taped at Thursday's AXXESS event. 


from : http://pwinsider.com/article/67066/...ecial-debuts-on-usa-at-8-pm-and-more.html?p=1


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Any newer photos of the WM set?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Any newer photos of the WM set?


Yeah. So far this is the latest one.










Looks good so far (Y)


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah i saw that one, was lookin for a newer one.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tired of these promos. Time for action. Give me a huge brawl to get me pumped up for Mania WWE.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

lol this place is fuckin dead.

was expecting 10+ pages in the first hour.

anyways, hoping rock/cena and y2j/punk will throw fists.
for hhh/hbk I dont care tonight tbh. 
Team John and team ted picking their last mens should b fun too.

think y2j/punk will open the show and rock/cena close it. 
but somehow, im not that pumped like in the passing weeks...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Yeah. So far this is the latest one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at that picture, they wouldn't be having two stages would they?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Looking at that picture, they wouldn't be having two stages would they?


I don't think so, but how fucking SICK would it be if they did?

They could have Rock come out on one side, where the theme is all orange, and Cena come out the other side, with the theme all blue, and then there'll be the ring in the middle of the two walkways. That would be amazingly EPIC. In fact, they could probably do that the entire night with all the opponents coming out on opposing ends.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

psx71 said:


> I don't think so, but how fucking SICK would it be if they did?
> 
> They could have Rock come out on one side, where the theme is all orange, and Cena come out the other side, with the theme all blue, and then there'll be the ring in the middle of the two walkways. That would be amazingly EPIC. In fact, they could probably do that the entire night with all the opponents coming out on opposing ends.


that would be epic


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, because there is two big walk ways at either side. It's not for people in the crowd to walk out of, because there walk ways are at the sides.

I don't know, but it would be pretty damn EPIC if they had two stages.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Not really pumped for this raw for some reason but less than a week till WM. OH HELL YEAH!


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there going to be a press conference?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

rockymark94 said:


> Is there going to be a press conference?


Yeah, I think there's one on Wednesday I heard.

As for Raw tonight, hopefully we get some ass kickin. At the very least, I'm expecting a Jericho/Punk brawl.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So, do we think one person will get the physical upperhand tonight between Rock and Cena? Whoever gets the advantage on the go home show is usually the loser at the actual PPV so I think they might just brawl back and forth and get seperated or something like that


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

When is HOF? 

One day before WM? 

When will it air?


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

ChromeMan said:


> Yeah, I think there's one on Wednesday I heard.
> 
> As for Raw tonight, hopefully we get some ass kickin. At the very least, I'm expecting a Jericho/Punk brawl.


 Where will it take place?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

The Rock should attack Cena before the show, throughout the show they're looking for Cena after he failed to come out for a match, interview etc... then at the end, Rock comes out, says Cena pussied out, to scared to face Rock then you hear "I'm here. I'm here" from somewhere, Cena comes out explains where's hes been, both talk trash quicky before threatning to hit eachother, security comes out to attempt seperation but Cena breaks through, heads in nthe ring but rock kicks his ass, scurity break them up but both go at it again and the show should fade out with security struggling to keep these two apart.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Rock to










Cena


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

bboy said:


> If you want to see them fight buy wrestlemania


Why buy, when you can watch it the next day for free??


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

ice_edge said:


> When is HOF?
> 
> One day before WM?
> 
> When will it air?


The HOF is always the night before WM...and no, it doesn't air on TV. (Live and in its entirety that is...)


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok I want to see Punk and Jericho have the promo time Rock and Cena and Taker,Trips and Shawn have have had, Shawn to sweet chin music both Taker and Triple H to symbolise that the HBK doesn't really give a fuck who win's if he isn't involved which is so to Shawn's character and most of all Cena and Rock to go back to its roots and Miz is the tool for this last year Cena,Rock and Miz stood in the ring together on the RAW before Wrestlemania and Miz claimed he was the future now he has fallen he can represent the hate the locker room has for not only the Rock stealing their spot but Cena I see Miz interfering a Rock Cena your momma fest and taking the feud back to its roots Rock abandoning the WWE and coming back and stealing the spotlight and Cena being stale, a hypocrite and redundant just like he did last year.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Yeah. So far this is the latest one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may seem silly, but I just thought of this. How will the Hell in a Cell work? Where will it come down from?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Is raw 3 hours?

Thanks.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Shaun_27 said:


> Is raw 3 hours?
> 
> Thanks.


when u include the Cena/Rock special it is.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Shaun_27 said:


> Is raw 3 hours?
> 
> Thanks.


Nope. They gave the first hour to a stupid Rock/Cena documentary.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Not getting my hopes up for Raw tonight, maybe WWE will surprise me.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Getting ready to head down to the arena. Should be a fun night with WWE taping all of the week's TV tonight. Hoping for some good last-minute build to everything out of the show tonight, especially who the last two on Team Teddy/Team Johnny end up being.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Last Raw until WM. Expect it to be promo heavy. Rock and Cena should actually fight tonight (well I hope they will)


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

will94 said:


> Getting ready to head down to the arena. Should be a fun night with WWE taping all of the week's TV tonight. Hoping for some good last-minute build to everything out of the show tonight, especially who the last two on Team Teddy/Team Johnny end up being.


ooh post some Smackdown spoilers when you can


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

EDIT, saw the question answered lol.

Not expecting much. Taker,HBK,HHH will most likely bore us. I do see brawling with Jericho and Punk however, there has to be.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I want the show of the fucking year. Anything less is utter bullshit.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Predictions for tonight:
- Final member of Team Jonny announced, Teddy's final member will be revealed at wrestlemania.
- Punk/Jericho gets some well needed promo time.
- HBK/Taker/Trips confrontation leads to HBK giving sweet chin music to taker.. for about 10 seconds people believe hes about to screw taker before giving sweet chin music to trips aswell, HBK stands over both of them, cut to ad break.
- Rock/Cena gets serious - no more no selling from cena, leads to a brawl that has to be broken up to end the show..


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Expecting tons of brawls tonight.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone got a confirmed HD stream for this yet?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

There's no cell above the ring, so no hope of any brawl with the cell lowering tonight.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Is Taker scheduled, or probable to appear tonight?? I hope so personally.. If they bring out HHH and HBK for a confrontation or something, and leave Taker out, with 1 week to go for WM, thats fucking stupid. Im hopeful he will appear cause last week they didnt announce much about HBK appearing tonight and now it seems that he will. 

Sorry but I wanna crank the TV wide open and witness Takers BELL entrance ONE more time before Mania!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> Rumored tag matches for Raw/SD are Punk/Sheamus vs Jericho/Byran and Rhodes/Kane vs Big Show/Orton.Its unknown which will be on which show


I can see the Punk/Sheamus-Bryan/Jericho match happening on Raw



> With it being the final Raw before WM,WWE has made all their promos lengthy and real intense for the show tonight and on Smackdown on Friday


Nothing really that special




> With Raw in Atlanta,WWE wants Jericho to mention the Winnipeg Jets since they took over the Atlanta NHL team and Jericho is from Winnipeg.


lol, Jericho mentioning the Jets in Atlanta will get him booed so much.



> WWE is planning to have the Rock-Cena promo start right before 11pmEST as they want to attract the overrun crowd to Wrestlemania on Sunday.


Seems smart. They're not allowed to start a new segment after 11pm, so starting at like 10:55pm would allow them to have a huge overrun.



> WWE isn't planning on hyping up any of their lower WM matches on Raw, though they MIGHT mention the final member of one of the 2 teams.


Wonder who the final person might be?



> WWE is planning on announcing at least one name on the list of inductors for the Hall of Fame.Most likely name to be announced is Christian


I wish they announced all names on Raw tonight


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I hope Punk/Sheamus vs. Jericho/Bryan happens on Smackdown. Jericho and Punk need to have a promo tonight, not a match.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Counting on tonight's RAW to save the 'average at best' build up to WM thus far. Hopefully, we'll see some elements of physicality.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Not expecting much tonight. Long promos, useless divas match, and the obligatory tag match, most likely a six man tag. Eh.

Edit: I agree with those saying Cena/Rock need to go at at tonight. The promos ain't cutting it. I'll probably be hyped when the match starts, but this build has been shit overall


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

HELLO???1 Anyone in here? Last raw before mania and it's as silent as a Mason Ryan entrance... FAAACCCKK!!!?11


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Can't believe it's the go home show for Mania and I have almost no hype or excitement for it tonight. They should absolutely be pulling out all the stops but it will most likely just be the same promos we've seen for the last two or three weeks and pointless boring tag matches


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

is this 3 hour raw


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

James1o1o said:


> Anyone got a confirmed HD stream for this yet?


yea it's called my local cable company!!!!


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

i dont think its a 3 hour special, doesn't say on sky sports (UK) 

Im really looking forward to this RAW i want to be very pumped for Wrestlemania since ive already already ordered it

I want a great Punk/Jericho promo

and i want the rock/cena rivalry to be abit more intense 

and i also want good words exchanged from taker/HHH/HBK

the rest is really just an afterthought


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Doesn't count as a 3 hour special. 2 programs. Cena/Rock special at 8, then RAW at 9.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ambu Grey said:


> Doesn't count as a 3 hour special. 2 programs. Cena/Rock special at 8, then RAW at 9.


thank you


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Is the Rock/Cena special worth watching?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Things I'd like to see

They need to do the thing where tons of security come and separate Rock and Cena. That would be a perfect way to hype it up. 

Have Taker mention that he's beaten Triple H TWICE at Wrestlemania.

Punk needs to go nuts and give a super emotional promo and bash Jericho's car or something attitude-esc.

GIve Bryan 10 minutes to hype him destroying Sheamus in his match. 

Scrap the Menoudos match (injured anyway). Have GM come out and grant Beth a match of her choosing. Out comes Natalia, Kharma, or Lalya. I just don't care about celebs this year. I know having them dates back the the birth idea of WM but just give us a match that won't suck ass.

Randy Orton - cut a damn promo like you used to! Get cocky again, not robotic.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This is already boring and this just started


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> @steveaustinBSR 29, son.


unk


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

For real. ^ the boring one.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Why couldn't they make a 3 hours raw instead of this thing we already watched.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

HOLY SHIT KOWLOON!!!!!!!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

killacamt said:


> yea it's called my local cable company!!!!


I'm from UK, do you have any idea how much it costs to get Sky Sports here? On top of Internet, phone you are looking at about £70-£80 a month.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is this doc going to acknowledge that half the fans hate Cena?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Jimmy Fallon 

Cena is funny 

Me

Lol wut?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Dark Link bore off.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This is similar to the John Cena Experience DVD. Not a stitch of wrestling. Just home movies and testimonials by everyone who knows these guys. Like someone just said, we've seen this already.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Jimmy Fallon
> 
> Cena is funny
> 
> ...


Jimmy Fallon doesn't even know what "funny" means.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

the live crowd are lucky they are getting superstars, nxt, smackdown segments/matches than this.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Dark Link bore off.



I'm already bored...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright fuck this. I'll be back in an hour.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Is the WWE trying to kill Raws ratings?


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Why is everyone hating on this special? You people are never happy with a damn thing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A Chainsaw and a Hammer?!?!? THE FUCK?!?!? 


Remember kids, don't try this at home. Do as Cena says, not as he does.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena's dad seems like a fuck face
guess it's genetic


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

The Rock/Cena special is horse shit. Might as well call it "This is your life".

Raw better be fucking good tonight after watching this crap.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Those teeth..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't wait til the Rock part of this thing starts and the thread goes from "holy shit this sucks, fuck WWE, this is going to kill RAW, I'll be back in an hour"....to....."OMG ROCK IS GOD!!!!!!"


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

hahaha Rock impersonating hulk lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Yo damn, Rock. You were girly as hell back then hahaha.

Shit, nowadays you look like you can fuck everyone up lol


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

To anyone who wants to watch something new : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UBXuuN_g3A


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Can't believe how many people are hating on this special. It's my second time watching this and I still love every second of it.

What's with all the hate? Seriously?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO The Rock looked like tiger woods.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I think the doc is very good.

Can't seem to please every one.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Can't believe how many people are hating on this special. It's my second time watching this and I still love every second of it.
> 
> What's with all the hate? Seriously?


They just need something to complain about. They can't complain about RAW until 9:00.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

im enjoying this....man guys just watch


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The first third of this makes me which I'd spent the time masturbating instead. I think that's what I'll spend the second third of it doing.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

These damn commercials


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

It's a good documentary to help build up the match. Saw it last night after someone uploaded it on dailymotion.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i hope it'll be online. Would be interested in watching


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xpof2n_wwe-once-in-a-lifetime-rock-vs-cena-3-25-12-full-show_sport

is this what you guys are watching?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> They just need something to complain about. They can't complain about RAW until 9:00.


:lmao That's true. Hopefully Pre-WM RAW is good tonight.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Another new Rock interview: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCs5_eTibaI&feature=related 
Goddamnit WWE! End this shit finally


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God. Don't talk about Twitter please.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

I just started watching the special. Is it as bad as you guys say it is?

Probably not, you nerds...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

twitter ffs


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

So will the rock extend his hand to cena after cena beats him?

Then next year RR the rock return and challenge cena to a one more match 

Then Cena turns heel like rock and hulk did years ago?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now they are talking about Fruity Pebbles???


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sweet. A whole section about Fruity Pebbles!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Fruity Pebbles are the shit....almost as good as Cap'N Crunch


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

the fuck...? This fruity pebble thing wasn't in the one last night....


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

wow I really hate how Cena profited off of a pun by the rock


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

seriously cereal?
MY SIG


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This might be the 2nd last Raw i will watch.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nut Tree said:


> wow I really hate how Cena profited off of a pun by the rock


How can you hate Cena when it was The Rock's fault?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

ShaggyK said:


> Fruity Pebbles are the shit....almost as good as Cap'N Crunch


Nothing can beat Peanut Butter Crunch.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I love how Cena is probably making millions over a sponsorship he got because of the Rock :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's getting a little better now to be honest.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:mark:

Anyhow, this documentary worth watching? I can't imagine it is, and I'm a fan of both guys. I'm sure the production team did a great job. I just can't get into watching an hour long documentary about a feud that's already boring the shit outta me.

Looking forward to tonight's RAW, though. It's the go home show for a huge fucking Wrestlemania. Anything less than spectacular is just disappointing.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I love fruity pebbles I can eat a whole box lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The_Great_One_316 said:


> How can you hate Cena when it was The Rock's fault?


Cause apparently it was only supposed to just be a complete and utterly disgracing insult towards Cena.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

WWE is showing this to more than just wrestling fans. Seeing as its being shown on multiple channels. I think they are doing one hell of a job with it. Good stuff.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Im just wondering why this is even needed...like this match has not been given enough hype already over the past...WHOLE FUCKING YEAR


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The_Great_One_316 said:


> How can you hate Cena when it was The Rock's fault?


Correction, this was caught by Vince's eye.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

magusnova said:


> Nothing can beat Peanut Butter Crunch.


Reeses cups cereal just beat your post


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Froot Loops GOAT you dumbass marks


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I find value in existentialism but I don't like Kierkegaard.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i like cena and the rock...forgot this was on.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Loops 2 Asses? Trending World Wide.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's a cereal war now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We're over half way through this thing and its kind of lame. 

I was hoping they'd dedicate more time to building the fight, but this feels more like clips from Cena & Rock DVD Documentaries spliced together. if it were used for a DVD project like that, it'd be fine, but I was hoping for something that would hype me up more for Mania.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Suck my Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

You are all wrong. Cinnamon Toast Crunch tops all cereals.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Froot Loops GOAT you dumbass marks


Fuck yeah!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

CMB23 said:


> You are all wrong. Cinnamon Toast Crunch tops all cereals.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> You are all wrong. Cinnamon Toast Crunch is second best behind Froot Loops.


FYP

and this doc is sucking/feel like I have seen it all


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

G.O.A.T.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Uhh, now it's Cena time....


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Honey Nut Cheerios >


----------



## sXeHippie89 (Jul 21, 2011)

not watching the rock-cena thing, but am looking forward to RAW tonight..It should be a pretty exciting show, giving its the last one before Mania...I expect some sort of Punk-Jericho confrontation..cant wait.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Make a Wish stuff is pretty touching. No joke.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Was kind of cool to see Cena talking to Beth and Eve about their match at Survivor Series.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

The Make-A-Wish Foundation that John Cena does is the reason why I respect him as a man. Wrestlign shit aside, this guy is legit


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Cena makes me feel kinda crappy. lol


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

I know Cena gets flack for his fan base being children, but seriously the dude is pretty amazing. The guy truly cares and yeah I know a lot of people make fun of that, but I find it quite admirable.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> The Make a Wish stuff is pretty touching. No joke.


in the way a priest touches a lil boy?
Disgusting and an abomination


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lame.


----------



## sXeHippie89 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah cena is a stand up guy, i dont like his wrestling ability, and how he is shoved down our throat..but i respect him as a man..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

magusnova said:


> Nothing can beat Peanut Butter Crunch.


Allergic


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Cena has granted more wishes thru the Make A Wish Foundation than any other celebrity?

How could you personally hate a guy like that?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Stuck watching nxt

sad face


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The Rock and Cena are both incredible people. Gotta respect them for being who they are.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

hazuki said:


> Honey Nut Cheerios >


Honey Nut Cheerios with a cut up banana :yum:


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Did John Cena just grab that wheelchair girl from ass?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol Bigshow


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

The_Great_One_316 said:


> How can you hate Cena when it was The Rock's fault?


i was joking


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"i find it funny that the people that boo John Cena is the same people who buy tickets to see him wrestle" you know Big Show Cena isn't the only guy wrestling at events is he? no so your comment made no sense. The people that boo him paid to see another wrestler, jsut because you buy a tickets doesn't mean your paying just to see John Cena.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> in the way a priest touches a lil boy?
> Disgusting and an abomination


It had to be an ignorant fuck.

Make a wish foundation aint nothing to joke.about.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Big Show yet again makes no sense.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> in the way a priest touches a lil boy?
> Disgusting and an abomination



Uncalled for.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dark_Link said:


> It had to be an ignorant fuck.
> 
> Make a wish foundation aint nothing to joke.about.


The guy could save a kid from a burning building and that dude would think he fucked the kid before he saved him.

That's how sick in the head he is

Yeah I said it. lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OMAR!

:mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Guys, what does Bacon taste like?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

he wants an oscar..........wow didn't expect that


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fat show lol


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope Rock wins at Wm, which he will!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

no oscar`s for you Rocky, but keep dreaming


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I swear the WWE wants to remind us that Vanessa Hudgens has a huge crush on him lol

I think it's cute


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> no oscar`s for you Rocky, but keep dreaming


He's made it as a really successful actor. Why can't he win an Oscar?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Seriously, the person that chose the songs for this documentary needs a vasectomy, so that even his children can never choose these abominations of songs for a documentary ever again.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

There's corporate trips talking.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Figure4Leglock said:


> no oscar`s for you Rocky, but keep dreaming


I don't know...Fast 6 could be his time.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Reuse that Big Show clip why don't ya


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL at Cena signing the Cena Sucks t-shirt.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Last Raw before Wrestlemania. Come on WWE, bring home a fantastic show for us.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> I swear the WWE wants to remind us that Vanessa Hudgens has a huge crush on him lol
> 
> I think it's cute


She's sortof cute.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I don't pander for admiration" 

OH FUCK YOU!!! You do that all the time! That's one of the reasons I got sick of watching you back in 07!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

This should be the highest rated RAW of the year so far and this documentary should have high ratings overall, as well.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

They really want us to get into this feud... No...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn, this hour went by kind of fast actually.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The final hurdle to WM28.

This should pump you up:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Action movies don't win you Oscars. Dramas do. The Rock would have to build one hell of a career before he'd be considered for a nod even. If Denzel only won an Oscar because he played the bad guy for the first time and he'd been arguably the top actor for a decade. The Oscars are crap anyway. Plenty of deserving actors/actresses don't win for great roles.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> He's made it as a really successful actor. Why can't he win an Oscar?


Because if he expects to win an Oscar (or even be nominated for one) with the kinds of films he does, he's going to be waiting forever.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Never say never. The Rock is a determined guy who goes after his dreams.

Yeah, he won't win any with his action films, but I believe he's said that he wants to get into doing some dramatic acting. Sure, he won't get an Oscar nom right away, but if he really sticks with it for awhile, he could keep getting better and better and maybe one day he'll get that nod.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Even though I am a Cena hater when it comes to his wrestling skills. I respect him as the person he is. The man is amazing.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

HHH and Shawn Michaels sound like str8 idiots with their Cena defense. That shit was funny as fuck. Of course they didn't mention "Hey....he can turn HEEL and deal with the bastards that don't like him". Like Austin, Rock, and Hogan used to do. But NAAAAH...that's above John Cena.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

ShaggyK said:


> Damn, this hour went by kind of fast actually.


The second half was so much better.


----------



## I_Was_Awesome (Jul 4, 2008)

I liked the "Once in a Lifetime" documentary.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

> Action movies don't win you Oscars. Dramas do. The Rock would have to build one hell of a career before he'd be considered for a nod even. If Denzel only won an Oscar because he played the bad guy for the first time and he'd been arguably the top actor for a decade. The Oscars are crap anyway. Plenty of deserving actors/actresses don't win for great roles.


All he needs is ONE stand out performance....that's it.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

maybe if there`s Barack Obama movien in ten or twenty years, i could see Rock for that role


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

And time for RAW! Its funny watching Jericho be so nice in the doc.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We are 57 minutes into this thing and they are finally talking about the match. Hmmm. 


I was actually excited for this doc and I'm really let down. It didn't tell me anything I didn't already know and didn't do anything to really add some spice to the match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> All he needs is ONE stand out performance....that's it.


tell Leo DiCaprio that


----------



## I_Was_Awesome (Jul 4, 2008)

what is the song used at the end of the doc?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Because if he expects to win an Oscar (or even be nominated for one) with the kinds of films he does, he's going to be waiting forever.


And rightfully so


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, I'm hyped for RAW!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This better be a fucking good Raw and set the tone for WM.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

TripleG said:


> We are 57 minutes into this thing and they are finally talking about the match. Hmmm.
> 
> 
> I was actually excited for this doc and I'm really let down. It didn't tell me anything I didn't already know and didn't do anything to really add some spice to the match.


What were you expecting exactly?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Great doc.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

And here we go


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's time!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Here we go!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope your right, Jericho. Because if this match is lackluster, I hope the fans pull a WM 2000 and throw trash in the ring.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

I_Was_Awesome said:


> what is the song used at the end of the doc?


idr the name but its in a car commercial...it was on during the superbowl.


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

Let's goooooooooooo!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

RAW needs a new theme song desperately....even some shitty dubstep would be more tolerable than what might be the worst Nickleback song ever.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

And here we go folks!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

joshman82 said:


> idr the name but its in a car commercial...it was on during the superbowl.


"We Are Young" by fun.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

wish they would change the theme, very very stale, but here we go YES YESSS YESSSS


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Raw is on!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Doesn't feel like it's a week before Mania, but
HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

RAW live chat...go 

http://tinychat.com/s46b5


----------



## sXeHippie89 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow..everyone really gets excited for RAW on here dont they? haha..I am pretty excited, i will piss if this isnt a great show..Rock-cena should be good


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here we go! 

Orton to start us off


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I HAVE HORSES IN MY SHED!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ugh Orton.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

IT'S SHOWTIME FOLKS


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Tag team match PLAYA


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Randy Orton.... really.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I_Was_Awesome said:


> what is the song used at the end of the doc?


We Are Young by Fun


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

He....is...Randy...Orton...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

once in a lifetime...until summerslam...and then next wrestlemania..


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

oh thank god i thought we were gonna hear an orton promo


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

None of the three main feuds opening the show. That's weird.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hoping for a lot for this go home show. Also love they uncensored the no shit part from the theme.

Boooooooo Boreton.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

CMB23 said:


> Action movies don't win you Oscars. Dramas do. The Rock would have to build one hell of a career before he'd be considered for a nod even. If Denzel only won an Oscar because he played the bad guy for the first time and he'd been arguably the top actor for a decade. The Oscars are crap anyway. Plenty of deserving actors/actresses don't win for great roles.


And even if you do, you still have small chance because you build your career as an action movie star - for example Will Smith or just because you are "too famous" like Brad Pitt. Movies need new top award anyways, academy is so biased I stopped even caring.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I pray they resolve this Undertaker/hair issue tonighth.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Man, what an explosive way to start Raw...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Starting off with Randy Boreton. Not a good start. smh


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

what the fuck does he want!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

We start with Orton,I see. Not bad.

I expect boos for Cena.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Starting the show with THE least important/interesting feud! YAY! :lmao

YES!!!! BOOKER!!!!!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

BOOKER!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

it's Booka T suckas!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

at least booker is on commentary


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Orton to me just feels like meh. He's already peaked and feels like an upper mid-card maineventer.

Sheamus!!!!


----------



## sXeHippie89 (Jul 21, 2011)

God, its Orton...but i really hate how the ring announcers have to say the wrestlers nicknames now...The Apex Predator? What is the point in saying that


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Kane and Daniel Bryan tag team?


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

God damn it Orton


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

This raw is looking boring already


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

MAH BOY D BRYAN IN A TAG MATCH?


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Five time! Five time! Five time! Five time! Five time! WCW CHampion!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Booker T DATS MY DAWG,YOO


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holla playa you gonna face the team of Kane and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

YES YES YESSSS!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

booker t? YES


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes Yes Yes !!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Bryan and Kane tagging? Niceee


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Tag team match playa!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Seriously, I'm 17 and AJ looks younger than me.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Bookah is HERE RIGHT DERE.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So we're starting the last RAW before Mania off with 3 SmackDown guys?




Makes sense.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

barely remembered that Sheamus won RR this year, he`s been like shadow in the Road to Wrestlemania


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Booker T right there


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Kane's entrance is so awesome.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO at Bryan/Kane team up.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Daniel Bryan and Jericho, Daniel Bryan and Miz, and Daniel Bryan and Kane, All three of those could be great if they weren't for just one match.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

KANE & D Bry! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> What were you expecting exactly?


I expected them to talk more about the animosity between the two and expand on why they don't like each other. I also hoped they'd talk about their training and how they are preparing for each other physically. 

And the Twitter & Fruity Pebbles stuff was just unnecessary and felt like filler. The stuff with Rock visiting his grandfather's grave was really cool and them talking about their families were OK, but I would have liked for them to focus more on the rivalry opposed to just saying who they are over and over again.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I_Was_Awesome said:


> what is the song used at the end of the doc?


We Are Young by Fun


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bryan/Kane team. That's such a huge mindfuck.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like Teddy Long is GM. Holla holla holla players!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hate kane,orton and sheamus

WELL THIS iS A GREAT START


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

kane vs sheamus would be kinda fun to watch.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Kane doesn't do tag matches.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rocky! Rocky! Rocky! Rocky!


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Anybody notice how Orton's and Kane's titan tron meshes in with the Raw stage now? I like it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey! Wrestlemania is this Sunday, so lets take two matches that are on the PPV this Sunday and make a Tag Team Match. 


LAZY BOOKING!!! WWE & TNA do this almost every week and its annoyingly cliche.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus and AJ storyline incoming...


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

"I find it funny that a lot of people who hate Cena pay to see him wrestle" - Big Show

Jesus christ. I've watched this "special" on Cena for just a minute and I'm already tired of it.

I can understand WWE wanting to protect their own interests but seriously, shame on them. They've utilised some of the most half assed tactics to get people into this feud. Yet anybody with a developed cerebral cortex won't buy into it.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

CMB23 said:


> Seriously, I'm 17 and AJ looks younger than me.


I bet she's better in bed though. Legal age is 16 where I'm from, hell it's 14 in a few European countries.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Kane looks like John C Reilly to me sometimes.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes Yes Yes!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

If the faces win and then go over at mania :cuss:


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

No fan of Bryan but my god he has got the people to hate him.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice WM preview match so far


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

anyone know what AJ's gamertag is?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the crowd is shit today


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Surprised to see them opening with a tag match instead of talking at each other via the titantron...


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

AJ still looks like 15 year old girl, am i crazy!?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

AJ....just.....wow.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

6 days away from the showcase of the immortals... once in a lifetime John fruity pebbles homeless power ranger Cena vs. The People's Champ The Rock!!! #teambring it #bootstoasses...


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Isn't Sheamus just one of the most boring characters of all time?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Kane beats sheamus or DQ finish


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

whiffed that upper cut


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

haha love the amount of moaning after 8 minutes!!  some people seriously are never happy!!


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> AJ still looks like 15 year old girl, am i crazy!?


No.

Don't listen to the fanboys.

Give into the dark side.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

A break already lol


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan/Sheamus and Punk/Jericho are really all I care about regarding Mania.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Daniel Bryan and Kane, what a team!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus needs to do his chest slap thing on Kane.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice Kick from Daniel


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

that was a sweet knee to the head by d bry


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Honestly i'd really rather see Kane/Sheamus at Mania than Orton/Kane.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DAW WHAT A MINUTE HEA IT GO!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, has anyone noticed that AJ looks pretty young? Like, pretty, pretty young? Anyone noticed that? Anyone at all?


----------



## sXeHippie89 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah i know...8 minutes into the show and people are already pissed. Jeez lets give it time before we bitch and moan..and my god is AJ hot..Seriously, one of if not the hottest diva on the roster.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

why people so fucking obsessed with AJ looking so young
Aren't most of you marks like 14 anyways


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Commercials already? Is this really TRTW?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Guys, has anyone noticed that AJ looks pretty young? Like, pretty, pretty young? Anyone noticed that? Anyone at all?


I haven't noticed, maybe if more people point it out I will


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Guys, has anyone noticed that AJ looks pretty young? Like, pretty, pretty young? Anyone noticed that? Anyone at all?


AJ is gonna look like she's 30 in her 60's. Nothing wrong with that imo.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I expected them to talk more about the animosity between the two and expand on why they don't like each other. I also hoped they'd talk about their training and how they are preparing for each other physically.
> 
> And the Twitter & Fruity Pebbles stuff was just unnecessary and felt like filler. The stuff with Rock visiting his grandfather's grave was really cool and them talking about their families were OK, but I would have liked for them to focus more on the rivalry opposed to just saying who they are over and over again.


I think that this was a ploy by the WWE to try and make sure that neither The Rock or Cena are booed at WM. They want "Rocky" and "Cena" chants going back and forth. Not, "Rocky", "Cena Sucks" or "Cena" and "Rocky Sucks" chants. This doc pretty much said; you may boo Cena in the ring but look at how nice of a guy he is. Look at how many wishes he grants for sick kids and look what he does for the company. It also says; The Rock may be a movie star but look, he's not a bad guy and he doesn't think that he's a superstar either.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

D-Bry is a great heel actually hope he beats sheamus, and hope kane burys orton who annoys me even more


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

8 minutes in and people are already bitching about people bitching about people bitching. A vicious cycle.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Five moves of doom time!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

bryan and sheamus would make a good tag team base on their matching trunks and boots


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

99% of the people saying AJ looks too young, would still fuck her anyway.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hot Tag....Clean House....Clusterfuck where Tagging is Abandoned. 


Yep. Same old stuff.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

super orton engage


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Does not care about Orton*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Booker should do more RAW commentary.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Dang IDC, but AJ is a cutie


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Could AJ's character be any more boring?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Randy goin after dat rad munster.

Booker


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Booker is so street.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

leon79 said:


> 99% of the people saying AJ looks too young, would still fuck her anyway.


Truth.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Kane, character-wise, looks awkward being in this match especially after the "Embrace the Hate" Storyline.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Bryan vs orton at wm would be better


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damnit Booker, at least give Bryan his own nickname instead of copying Edge's.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't you just tell me Booker T called Daniel Bryan the Ultimate Opportunist. fpalm

I wasn't hearing things right?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

leon79 said:


> 99% of the people saying AJ looks too young, would still fuck her anyway.


And they would be met BY THIS MAN!


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

AJ is so sexy.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Dang IDC, but AJ is a cutie


Duh. I just wish she had a persona.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Every week with the AJ nonsense SMH


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone want Team Long to win?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I heard a rumor that Wrestlemania is this weekend.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

LOL at the YES! chants


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

leon79 said:


> 99% of the people saying AJ looks too young, would still fuck her anyway.


QFT



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> AJ is gonna look like she's 30 in her 60's. Nothing wrong with that imo.


I don't know why, but I just had Princes of the Universe by Queen playing in my head at this


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

you guys must like 14 year old girls? who gives a shit how young AJ looks....


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

14 Minutes in and the first match is still going? -GASP- *Slaps face* "WHERE'S THE REAL WWE! WHERE HAVE YOU HIDDEN IT?"


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I like that that just started straight off with a decent tag match and gave it plenty of time


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

what was the point of the embrace the hate rivalry with Kane and Cena? This is whats killing the WWe. Leaving more plot holes in stories than Mad Men


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Lita is there!

https://twitter.com/#!/AmyDumas/status/184447967879630848/photo/1


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TOOO LONG
GO HOME


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm convinced I'm the first one to notice how young AJ looks. She looks really young guys. Surely now someone will notice this, and mention it every time she appears on TV. Perhaps even many people will do so. Many times over.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice dropkick Randall.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

15 minutes match starting the show !!!
i guess this means a lot of promos coming


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Booker T is too hype right now....he nees to take it down a few notches


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And there's the patented Orton recover from a move and hit one of his own while the guy waits for him to get up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow. Two Hot Tags in this match. They are changing it up. 

Poor DB gets on the receiving end of two.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Did Booker just turn into Brother Devon??:lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Kane looks like John C Reilly to me sometimes.


lol, kane just lost all credibility...whatever he had left...because you're right...wow.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus and Orton are too protected to take the fall in this match.


----------



## sXeHippie89 (Jul 21, 2011)

this is actually a pretty decent match..I cant believe we have a good tag team match on RAW. Holy crap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AJ so loyal.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Dang Bryan is going to lose


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan is the man!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LMAO, DB's too good.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

What a shitty choke slam.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

good match


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

YES^5


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

D Bry losing at WM


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Aj has such a nice small ass.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes yes yes


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nut Tree said:


> what was the point of the embrace the hate rivalry with Kane and Cena? This is whats killing the WWe. Leaving more plot holes in stories than Mad Men


Filler until WM.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And Sheamus is winning the title on Sunday.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn Bryan's almost definitely losing at Mania. I like me some AJ.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

A little girl ran into the ring! da Fuck?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yep, Bryan is losing at WM.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

looks like sheamus and orton are winning at wm


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Bryan is losing Sunday..


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, as if it wasn't already obvious enough, Bryan and Kane are losing this sunday.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

So Kane's beat Sheamus.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Well AJ just turned heel lol


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, first time I've seen Sheamus lose in months.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If we didn't know who was winning the WHC match before, we sure as fuck know now!!!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Wha??? The heel team wins and not Super Orton or Super Sheamus?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol booker " damm right he survived"


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

wow sheamus lost only wish it was coming this sunday


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The fuck happened to D-Bry's right hip?


----------



## sXeHippie89 (Jul 21, 2011)

YESS! YES! YES! YES! YEES!! D BRY won..too bad he wont win at mania


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sheamus is definitely winning the title this Sunday. But for right now.... YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ace Ventura said:


> Sheamus and Orton are too protected to take the fall in this match.


I was proved wrong very quick :/


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Chances of Bryan retaining at Mania = Zero


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

um what?
Kane was supposed to beat Bryan this makes no sense

Actually it does
GREAT FINISH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crowd looks good so far.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd love it if AJ was playing dumb this whole time, and was really a badass manipulative woman who planned this whole "defenseless victim" thing with Bryan so that he could stay the champion.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hearing JR call the Rock Bottom at last year's Wrestlemania...shame we won't hear that this year.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

love these 'yes' chants and bryan is losing sunday  fuck sheamus


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"I THINK The Rock may have caused Cena the WWE Championship" Really King??:lmao
J.R. must come back on Sunday.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

i sense a burying coming


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Daniel"YES YES YES YES" Bryan wins again.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

this sheamus sandbagged the chockeslam?
cause that was pretty shitty


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Absolutely surprised the heels won that match. Since when does a heel tag team of main eventers / upper mid carders defeat a face tag team of main eventers / upper mid carders?

Lol. But duh, Orton/Sheamus win Sunday.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!

He needs a shirt that just says that on it.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I want Edges movie to somehow to sell a lot of dvd's.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so obvious bryan is losing


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whoever green lighted a Three Stooges Movie is truly a messenger for The Devil.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think AJ looks about 25 years old, which is interesting because she turned 25 one week ago.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

three stooges fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

James1o1o said:


> Lita is there!
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/AmyDumas/status/184447967879630848/photo/1


Lita to take over for Maria at WM


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

just a quick one guys in UK is the hall of fame being aired on Sky sports?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Lita is there!
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/AmyDumas/status/184447967879630848/photo/1


She's always there when they're in Atlanta. Wouldn't read into it.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

that star wars kinect looks badass


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I think AJ looks about 25 years old, which is interesting because she turned 25 one week ago.


Yea, But she has a body of a 13 year old.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone play that Star Wars game for Kinect? Any good?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> @steveaustinBSR 29, son.





> Steve Austin ‏ @steveaustinBSR
> @CMPunk Just worry about 28. If the stars all line up I always have a big can of Whoop Ass ready to take to NYC. #rogerthat


:mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Daniel Bryan should have a Yes shirt.

Would people wear it?

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah it looks like bryan's going to lose on sunday...... :sad:

But it would be epic aj cost sheamus the victory at WM and bryan and aj kiss with bryan holding the title over sheamus in the middle of the ring.

Then have aj and bryan cut a promo on raw about how they fooled all of us and how AJ was playing us the entire time.

Would be quite epic to be honest.....


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Lita to take over for Maria at WM


Thank fuck for that (Y)


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

tbh that was quite possibly the shittiest choke slam ive seen in quite sometime i'm almost embarrassed for Sheamus that he had to lose to it .


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

richyque said:


> Yea, But she has a body of a 13 year old.


Umm where the fuck do you live that 13 year olds look like that? I don't ever want to be there.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

lol remember when Will Sasso would impersonate Steven Segal on Madtv, but it looked funny because Will Sasso was so fat? The real Steven Segal now looks like fat Will Sasso impersonating Steven Segal


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time for Cole to be a idiot.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Teddy has such a shitty team.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

so cole is the mascot of ace's team


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Come on, team t-shirts now?!? GTFO.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

TEAM JOHNNY


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole has the mic. Shoot me. Bullet right between the eyes....please!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I want that shirt.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

HullKogan said:


> lol remember when Will Sasso would impersonate Steven Segal on Madtv, but it looked funny because Will Sasso was so fat? The real Steven Segal now looks like fat Will Sasso impersonating Steven Segal



:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like Bryan will be losing at Mania for sure now 8*D


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another pointless cole segment.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

would you buy one of those shirts???


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

for a second i thought he was gonna say he was going to be in the match...THANK GOD


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

HaHAH michael scott undefeated at WM xD expect him to brag about this whole year


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Why the fuck is The great Kahli still getting booked, and at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Official flag bearer.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't know why everyone's hating on this feud. It's be so entertaining so far :lmao

I honestly can't wait for this match at Mania.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TEAM JOHNNY!!!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

DAVID FUCKING OTUNGA


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Yeah it looks like bryan's going to lose on sunday...... :sad:
> 
> But it would be epic aj cost sheamus the victory at WM and bryan and aj kiss with bryan holding the title over sheamus in the middle of the ring.
> 
> ...


sort of similar to the Christian/Y2J/Trish storyline


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

otunga is the fuckin man


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Otunga is the man.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Gota say, David Otunga is really growing on me! Love his entrance song! Him and Ziggler would make excellent show off partners!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

We finally get to see the full teams?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Time for more creepy posing by Otunga.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Otunga is so homosexual and take that in the best way.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I hate this filler feud.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey guys, I've noticed a lot of people pointing out how young AJ looks. I want to point it out in an exaggerating manner to show how redundant I find those posts! Someone please find me clever.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Holy Gay Otunga


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

This dude is just ridiculously ripped. And he has yet to violate the wellness policy.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Was that a bib he was wearing?

Seriously, though, Otunga. Dat body.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow Otunga your killing me..I hope Barrett comes back as face and whoops his ass


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Otunga's tits are unreal


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> Umm where the fuck do you live that 13 year olds look like that? I don't ever want to be there.


No doubt. I never seen any 13 year old girls who look like AJ


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

official commentator and Official Flag bearer, Laurinaitis is genius


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

So is Otunga closet **** or parading in the streets on fire


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The worse guy is the captain, and has been involved in the most matches. Needless to say Otunga can be funny at times. I mark for his flexinn.

Booker talkin dawg.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

lol Otunga copying Barrett's entrance


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Otunga could compete in Bodybuilding competitions, he has really good physique


----------



## sXeHippie89 (Jul 21, 2011)

Team wise...Team Johnny has team teddy beat. But idk. I think team Johnny is gonna win..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Don't know why everyone's hating on this feud. It's be so entertaining so far :lmao
> 
> I honestly can't wait for this match at Mania.


Me too, should be entertaining. It'll be way better than King vs Cole last year at least.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Booker is on his high horse.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

team johnny has to win


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Yeah this has been hilarious... Otunga has grown on me! Gotten down with his entrance music.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

BOOKER TO BE THE LAST MEMBER OF TEAM TEDDY?????


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Bryan/Sheamus and Punk/Jericho are really all I care about regarding Mania.


Good for you. (Y)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My god if they attempt to make Ortunga more gay he's going to come out with the a pole up in his ass and a male manager "Bruce".


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Holla Holla


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Hey guys, I've noticed a lot of people pointing out how young AJ looks. I want to point it out in an exaggerating manner to show how redundant I find those posts! Someone please find me clever.


Omg spoofing the spoofers


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker with a live mic is just a thing of beauty.
Liquor store, Long!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fucking hate teddy long.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

"He wears sunglasses indoors...sigh"- CM Punk describing David Otunga during NXT. I still laugh at that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I say it every week...but I don't give a damn who runs the show. I really don't.

And I don't mean just in this case. I mean in general. I do not give a shit.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh god. Thought he was about to announce the return of A-Train or Lesnar!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Playa Playa Playa!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Miz will be the final member of Team Teddy.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Vickie is fit


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I love Teddy Long's dance.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn. Any chance they get to put Hornswaggle on television.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Santino is the captain? :lol 

Guess it's not surprising at all.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Hornswoggle needs to fuck off.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

this crowd sucks, when will wwe learn? Stay out of Atlanta


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This fucking midget.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

TEDDYS TAG TEAM TIMEEEEE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The accent! Black Snow.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Haven't we seen this match before....? Like last week?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Haven't we seen this match 3 shows in a row now?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sometimes I think Booker is awful on commentary, sometimes I think he's awesome.


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

See, this is where creative can go run into a freaking wall. WTFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

We dont care about this match at Wrestlemania FOR FUCKS SAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Teddy Long needs put out to pasture. Big Johnny is a fresher character.

Santino Marella is entertaining???


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Santino is the captain? :lol .


Pretty sure he's the only one on the whole team that has had a win in the past month.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hornswaggle ffs


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I honestly have no idea who is on what team here...just could not care less about this GM feud......thing.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

TBH not a fan of AJ's body type BUT I have to agree that the discussion of her age is getting annoying. She's 25 some people are into her body type some aren't whatever.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Is there any chance Cole's pointless "Official Team Johnny Commentator" status will lead to him being beat up after the tag match, and replaced by JR?



No.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

MICHAEL COLE IS TRENDING WORLDWIDE! MICHAEL COLE NEEDS TO MAKE A TREND WORLDWIDE ABOUT HOW MICHAEL COLE IS TRENDING WORLDWIDE THE NUMBER ONE TREND WORLDWIDE MICHAEL COLE IS THE NUMBER

I N C E P T I O N


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

#MichaelCole


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is such fuckery.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The only match I'm looking forward to at WM tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Otunga ia so **** for real :lol


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

He loves gripping that long pole...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF was that?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow....Otunga is kind of an idiot.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Booker let out a shucky ducky.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

At least that was quick


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hopefully this ends quick at Mania.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

illmat said:


> See, this is where creative can go run into a freaking wall. WTFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ortunga hit himself with the pole, haha!

I think it was done on purpose.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

fpalm x infinity. That was awful.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This better mean that Team Johnny is winning at WM!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SOMEONE PLEASE GIF OTUNGA WITH THE POLE. PLEASE :lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

BLACK REF supports BLACK TEAM


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Hahaha. Best part of the show so far.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Otunga actually taking out Hornswoggle would have been the finest moment on Raw in a really long time.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

just when i was gonna shit all over this, otunga saved it by...being a stooge. lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Team member #6 for Johnny Ace is Miz


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Miz!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Miz got a match lmao. That means there losing! yay.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Miz


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

HEY LOOK, ITS MIZ!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I think black ref needs to get in on this Team Johnny vs. Team Teddy match. Make it that much better.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Miz is the third man!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

HEAR WE GO! THE JACKET IS OFF!

EDIT: THE MIZ!

EDIT2: NEARLY FUCKED THAT UP JOHNNY!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Miz for the screw job


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Miz the last member for Team Johnny!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ACE don't even know his own name :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, Teddy has one shit team.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

wtg Johnny


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god, he botched his own name.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Lmao Big Johnny :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe Miz will turn face at Mania since he's now in the match.


Derek said:


> Pretty sure he's the only one on the whole team that has had a win in the past month.


If any of that mattered I'd consider it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL Miz is involved in this clusterfuck now? 

Wasn't he champ at last years Mania?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lauranitis botch.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Miz has the worst shirts.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

psx71 said:


> SOMEONE PLEASE GIF OTUNGA WITH THE POLE. PLEASE :lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


ASAP


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol botch


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Miz excited to be apart of a shit match


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

HAHAHA, did Johnny just inadvertently place him on the wrong team?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Congratulations on being on Team Teddy....Johnny":lmao:lmao 
Doesn't get better than BIG JOHNNY!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA JOHNNY YOU FUNNY FUNNY MAN


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Can't believe I'm saying this but YES MIZ!!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS BEING ON TEAM TEDDY - JOHNNY. LOL


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Is there any chance Cole's pointless "Official Team Johnny Commentator" status will lead to him being beat up after the tag match, and replaced by JR?
> 
> 
> 
> No.


I seriously pray for this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So after weeks of being made to look like a complete loser and a total bitch, Miz just gets put into the match just like that? 

Sure OK.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Team Teddy....Johnny....


----------



## sXeHippie89 (Jul 21, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAH....Congrats on being on team teddy, uhh team Johnny..omg that made me crack up so hard.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Johnny hasn't been keeping up with Miz's win/loss record over the last month, has he?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

So, who the hell is on Team Teddy?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

lOOOOOOOOOOOOL


HE BOTCHED IT

"CONGRATS BEING OM TEAM TEDDY..UHHH... JOHNNY


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

Better watch out for Team Teddy Johnny, guys.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't wait to see Miz on Team Teddy... Johnny.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

What happened to del rio?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Miz should have been left off the card. Hopefully Vince changes his mind and takes Miz out of WM.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

One year you're in a wwe title match at Wrestlemania, the next year, you're on Team Johnny. How Pathetic


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I really wanted the miz to be in team teddy.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

YESSSSS!! CHRISTIAN!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't believe Ace botched his own name. It's adorable.


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

:lmao at that botch


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

HOLY SHIT!
PUNK VS CHRISTIAN 
THANK YOU


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Is the tag match at Mania elimination?

oh man Christian/Punk tonight


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> This is such fuckery.


Also


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Freudian slip by Johnny? Miz screwing his team and joining Teddy!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Welp, it appears that ADR is the new Miz..

Pushed, then nowhere to be found.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

commercial straight into video recap into another commercial.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

YES!!! Punk vs Christian!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk vs. Christian for no reason.......yes, we'll take that!


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

Damn, Jonny can't even remember his own damn name.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

fuck a closer look, give us a segment!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I think Miz will get involved in the Rock/Cena match!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Great botch.

This is why Big Johnny is the best.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk shouldn't be in a match. Hopefully they'll still have a lengthy Jericho/Punk segment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah that dude holding the WWE title for some reason will be facing that dude who just came back from an injury for some reason. I think the champion might have a match at Mania but I'm not sure.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

ORGASM 

PUNK VS CHRISTIAN


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Team Teddy-Johnny should be the next big stable.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

great RAW


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Database Errors incoming.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh boy, Punk vs. Christian.

I bet thousands of people on this forum are cleaning off their keyboards right now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Christian Vs. CM Punk? I'm game!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Christian/ Punk? :mark::mark:

Shame CC's going back to jobbing even before mania though. Hopefully Jericho interferes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll be very surprised if Miz doesn't turn face at Mania.


Evolution said:


> Database Errors incoming.


lol I'll try my best.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Johnny Ace could botch a wet fart.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

StraightEdged said:


> Great botch.
> 
> This is why Big Johnny is the best.


He's not quite Mike Adamle standard yet....but he's getting there.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I guess the dirtsheets will forget about how much they hinted that Miz would be involved in Rock/Cena then...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*''My clothes were taken by big shweaty bears. I was shcared.''*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what just happened
Ace say Miz is on team teddy?


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

Human Nature said:


> Punk vs. Christian for no reason.......yes, we'll take that!


Yeah, I don't think it will really be that much of a match, most likely a run-in by Jericho.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reks, Hawkins, McIntyre and Gabriel better be on Team Teddy Johnny too.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Welp, it appears that ADR is the new Miz..
> 
> Pushed, then nowhere to be found.


ADR tore his groin. I'm halfway expecting a surprise return at WM to screw over Punk.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

PUNK VS. CHRISTIAN!?

Man, what a great go-home show:

Kane/Bryan vs. Bryan/Sheamus was solid match with a good ending 
The match between Santino/Otunga was a dud, but goddamn, it was funny as hell. This entire feud has been hilarious :lmao
And Christian vs. Punk should be FANTASTIC. 

Can only get better from here boys.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

Christian jobbing as per? fuck you vince christian should be at least the whc, because he is captain charisma! ONE MOREE MATCHHH


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I'll be very surprised if Miz doesn't turn face at Mania.
> lol I'll try my best.


Get on that shit Headliner.

also 

:mark:

DWAYNE


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Any minute, Lesnar returns to join team teddy. Site server will explode.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Is Jericho supposed to be on the show tonight?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

On the bright side Miz interfering in the main event isn't likely.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Ascention has arrived!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Did they just say Flo Rida is going to perform when Rock enters on Sunday?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone else loving these Rock/Cena buildup clips from the past year in between the segments and commercials?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

VIDEO PACKAGES


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Metallica is incredible.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

As if WM wasn't bad enough, they go and use one of the worst Metallica songs ever as the theme for HHH/Taker.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, Undertaker time!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Punk vs Christian tonight!? Hell yeah!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mr.Ass appearance OMG. lol.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW this video is bringing back memories.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What no Hunter Hearst Hemsley video complete with the bow?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i miss monsoon!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Peterf93 said:


> Christian jobbing as per? fuck you vince christian should be at least the whc, because he is captain charisma! ONE MOREE MATCHHH


No shame in losing to to the WWE Champion.

Besides, I think it ends a DQ with Jericho being on special teams.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't care!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kurt Angle sighting.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mister Excitement said:


> Did they just say Flo Rida is going to perform when Rock enters on Sunday?


Hey wait.

Flo Rida

FloRida

Florida

I feel like such an idiot for not noticing that before. But then again, I have no clue who the guy even is.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I really hope they interview Flo Rida halfway through the show and The Rock rockbottoms him.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

I may be an old man by wrestling-fan standards, but I still get goosebumps seeing some of those old moments.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

1998 HBK and HHH were responsible for me looking at men in an inappropriate manner. God bless them.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Off topic

Anyone in the uk going to Download in June?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Kurt Angle sighting.


Not happening. If it does, I will eat my keyboard.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

im just fucking amazed that a guy like taker with his age and size can fucking leap over the top of the ropes like that.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A year ago, I was sooooooooooooooo beyond excited! Now, I just don't have that excitement for Cena/Rock.

Where has that Rocky been? How did a year go by and he became worse on the mic than he was when he was gone for seven???


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

WWE 12 music.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Say what you want, WWE hits another video package out of the park.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE 12 menu music!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Flo Rida...

Sounds like a guy with a fetish for chicks on the rag.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

so pumped for this


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This video package is pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Excellent Promo!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Off topic
> 
> Anyone in the uk going to Download in June?


 Indeed


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

James1o1o said:


> Not happening. If it does, I will eat my keyboard.


He was in that vid package when HHH eliminated him to win RR.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey, the WWE'12 main menu music. Man, that song gets tiring cause it just loops over and over and over and over and over....


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Will Metallica play the song live as Undertaker comes out? I will mark till end of time.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Off topic
> 
> Anyone in the uk going to Download in June?


I am  only live 15 miles from Donington


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Undertaker gets the greatest video packages.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This video package is pretty good


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow that was really good


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

is it me, or have the go-home shows before PPVs turned into video package galores?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Great video package.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> 1998 HBK and HHH were responsible for me looking at men in an inappropriate manner. God bless them.


Came really close to jumping on the other side cause of HBK 96, 97, 98. 

It be like that sometimes.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Fucking awesome.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

That video package was sick!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Metallica. 

I guess HBK won't wear his banana hammock referee shorts again. Those born agains take the fun out of everything.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Video package was going well until that repetitive song that forces me to mute the tv everytime i play WWE '12 had to go and ruin it.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Great package there but they should all be on RAW for the go home show.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This song is being beat to death.

I don't recall too many feuds having their own theme so exclusively lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Steve. said:


> Indeed


 Fantastic.

Cant wait myself


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Amazing promo as always. Does that mean no segment between the two tonight?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This show has SUCKED so far? WTF?


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

that was a great video package!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Hey, the WWE'12 main menu music. Man, that song gets tiring cause it just loops over and over and over and over and over....


Metallica can't get old. It's impossible.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Toilet break! Unless Natalya fighting!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Divas time. Maybe we will get a Ryder sighting.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm more excited for 'Taker/Trips than Rock/Cena, even though some of the promo segments have been a bit dull for 'Taker/Trips.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Who's that guy with Eve....oh.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Wasn't Beth just calling Eve a Barbie like two months ago? Or were we supposed to forget that?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

When, why and how did Eve turn heel?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

HOESKIS BEFORE BROSKIS :yumY)


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Headliner said:


> really close


unk2


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Uhhh King.....


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Beth......that's just not fair.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Eve looking fit as always


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So every match on Raw so far has given away at least a part of the Wrestlemania card? 

Thought to be fair, nobody cared about the Divas match anyway.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

eve, a heel, with very face music...cluster fuck that is the divas division.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Maria who?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Do I piss during the commercial or during the diva's match. Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Do you think USA has enough cop/law dramas?


----------



## sXeHippie89 (Jul 21, 2011)

ugh eve...a divas match, so what are we giving it? 30 seconds?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

God that entrance music is so horrible.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Beth workin that fire dress. Trying to let Punk know what he's missing.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

diva match before the rock. fuck a piss break. im having a shit


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Beth looking more like a ****** each week


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome Taker/Trips video package!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Opening match was okay. Team thing was SO STUPID. PROMO WAS BADASS. Divas match will be snooze....huh?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> When, why and how did Eve turn heel?


Cena willed it!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ownage™ said:


> When, why and how did Eve turn heel?


She said she used Ryder and was going to use Cena, he used a two year old's insult against her, it trended on Twitter. There you go.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

King just asked us what Rush Limbaugh would call Eve.
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Came really close to jumping on the other side cause of HBK 96, 97, 98.
> 
> It be like that sometimes.


I'm sure he made it very easy for straight dudes to almost want to sneak a peak without feeling weird about it. Greatest tease of all time.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

James1o1o said:


> Toilet break! Unless Natalya *fighting*!


you mean farting


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Rush Limbaugh joke. OK.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Hulk Hogan :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hogan???


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

I want Sting surprise Undertaker at the top of the cell.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Page 69 and we're talkin' about Eve... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

lol @ king, "I wonder what Rush Limbaugh would call her." good line


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

hazuki said:


> This show has SUCKED so far? WTF?


?????????????????????
actually it is pretty good till now


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I think I want to murder that Metallica song.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok didn't they use that fucknugget's exact same song for Survivor Series?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Beth could crush a man`s ribs with those thigs


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Eve looks like a better smelling version of a girl I used to work with


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder how they're gonna label Punk/Austin next year if it happens. Cause, you know "Once in a lifetime is kinda taken"

That's right WWE. Backed up in a corner now hey?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Ok didn't they use that fucknugget's exact same song for Survivor Series?


FLO RIDA

edit: Madonna? WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Madonna....SPLOOOOOOGE


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just make it official already. :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> When, why and how did Eve turn heel?


She kissed Cena one time he saved her from Kane while Bro (Ryder) was suppose to be dating her. She friendzoned him before turning on him by saying she used him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are Eve & Beth friends now? I thought Beth hated all the pretty girls.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Madonna....SPLOOOOOOGE


She's like 50.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Madonna, eh? Yep.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Lol how come so much of the WrestleMania music sounds like it belongs in a gay dance club?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Madonna is a surefire way to get people pumped up for a professional wrestling event.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok, love the attire for kelly...not gonna lie...one of her best.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn how many themes does the WWE have? I mean, the HHH/Taker match has music of it's own..WWE is doing too much


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

MADONNA-GIRLS GONE WILD AS A WRESTLEMANIA THEME SONG. HOLY SHIT YOU CAN'T BE SERIOUS.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WHY DO THEY KEEP CHANGING THEME SONGS FOR MANIA EVERY WEEK?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Madonna WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Wait Kelly? huh? WTF is going on here?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Kelly Kelly is a bully


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

the fox said:


> ?????????????????????
> actually it is pretty good till now


Tag Team match was okay. Teddy/Johnny dont give a fuck about it... wheres the buildup for Jericho/Punk?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Shucky ducky quack quack :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hahaha Shuckyduckyquackquack!!!!!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Beth Phoenix deserves better than this match she's having this wreslemania, which she will sadly lose.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you Booker for "shucky ducky". I can cross that off my Booker T Bingo card now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beth's hair looks fabulous for once. Kelly's hair....not so much. 


Kelly initiating a hoeski chant. :lmao
Oh lord.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Why are Eve & Beth friends now? I thought Beth hated all the pretty girls.


They're divas and WWE never remember anything


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Kelly starting the hoeski chant.. Interesting.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I'm sure he made it very easy for straight dudes to almost want to sneak a peak without feeling weird about it. Greatest tease of all time.


When HBK did his strip tease with his jacket even guys would cheer. I was watching an episode from 1997 and Psycho sid was smiling and giggling while HBK was dancing on the annoucer's table.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

APOLOGIZE TO HER!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Beth looking more like a ****** each week


this!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

MADONNA CAN FUCK HERSELF
WWE YOU CAN'T BE SERIOUS
ASK DEADMAU5 HOW HE FEELS ABOUT THIS


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

The crowd is not in to this match.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Club music should be nowhere near WrestleMania. I don't care how good it is. It doesn't fit wrestling at all.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kelly Kelly and Eve can both get it but what pisses me off most about the Divas division isn't the fact they can't wrestle, IT'S THAT BULLSHIT THEME MUSIC THEY COME OUT TO!

I swear to God, everytime I hear it, I feel like killing somebody.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I thought Billy and Chuck were the hottest tag team in WWE history?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder if WWE has even heard that Maria Menounos is injured yet :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

radiatedrich said:


> Lol how come so much of the WrestleMania music sounds like it belongs in a gay dance club?


I blame Otunga and his tight tights


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Total Package said:


> She's like 50.


Yet putting bitches half her age to shame.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dark_Link said:


> Kelly starting the hoeski chant.. Interesting.


Yeah, she knows what she is


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Why are Eve & Beth friends now? I thought Beth hated all the pretty girls.


that's so last year.. we're supposed to forget that..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match is already too long.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kelly is quite possibly the worst rope runner I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

maria memundos (or what ever the fuck her name is) is ugly as fuck, why is she wrestling?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

:lmao Kelly Kelly makes 5 year old kid punching noises!

Bom bom bom bom!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Roll up of doom


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Beth's hair looks fabulous for once. Kelly's hair....not so much.
> 
> 
> Kelly initiating a hoeski chant. :lmao
> Oh lord.


Irony at it's finest.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Who cares!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Rollup, sigh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know...:lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Was Kelly saying "pow" as she was punching Eve? Lord have mercy...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

FFS. fpalm


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I love watching Eve get pinned.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Kelly with a rollup.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Kelly really can't run the ropes. She looks like she's skipping.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Kelly is quite possibly the worst rope runner I've ever seen in my life.


Was just about to say. She keeps watching the rope as she bounces off it.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> MADONNA CAN FUCK HERSELF
> WWE YOU CAN'T BE SERIOUS
> ASK DEADMAU5 HOW HE FEELS ABOUT THIS


Deadmaus needs to learn how to drop the bass

:troll


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I love Kelly Kelly's hair.

Oh yeah Hoeski, keep crawling.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

pathetic.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

attitudEra said:


> maria memundos (or what ever the fuck her name is) is ugly as fuck, why is she wrestling?


Because she's the host of a celeb news show and Vince is a celeb whore


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kelly sure utilizes roll ups a lot


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Another roll up win for Kelly Kelly. Sigh.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

hahah Beth forgot she was wearing a dress... Front row got a glance at the roast beef


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Eve looked like she was going to overshoot that moonsault whether Kelly had moved or not.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope Yoshi Tatsu, Evan Bourne, Curt Hawkins, and Tyler Reks get there wrestle mania moment.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk/Christian! Nice.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot about CM Drunk.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Time for the Peep Show....After this commercial break.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd bang Beth's brains out


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Just make it official already. :mark:


WWE would probably butcher that like they did Rock/Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And to the guys bitching about Madonna- it's obviously the theme for the women's match. Highly doubt "Girl Gone Wild" will be playing to recap the Taker/HHH feud. Get off the rag.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking hell, Sky...enough with the shitty Jean Claude Van Damme adverts already. :cuss:


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sheamus/Orton, Kelly Kelly, Commercials, Michael Cole, Re-Packages? What a boring raw so far


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe Bro screws Eve out of the match at Mania.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Looking forward to this Punk/Christian match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

If Christian jobs, I will be highly upset.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Amber B said:


> And to the guys bitching about Madonna- it's obviously the theme for the women's match. Highly doubt "Girl Gone Wild" will be playing to recap the Taker/HHH feud. Get off the rag.


That would be pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

For some reason, it just struck me that Sheamus and Bryan may get less than 10 minutes on Sunday. This makes me irritated.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> WWE would probably butcher that like they did Rock/Cena.


Omg i'm marking out lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> WWE would probably butcher that like they did Rock/Cena.


If they don't want to fuck it up then they should listen to that poster that wrote that Austin should reveal that he's Punk's father.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

WTF is that shit? Cabin in the woods looks like the director took things from all of his favorite horror franchises


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Total Package said:


> If Christian jobs, I will be highly upset.


Prepare to be highly upset.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

imma get off the computer just for this match


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

come on christiannnnnn


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Total Package said:


> If Christian jobs, I will be highly upset.


Yeah dude he's going to go over the WWE champion, yeah yeah


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Fucking AWFUL Raw so far, commercial, video package heavy. Have we had any promos yet?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

CHristian go away


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Zero reaction for christian. fuck atlanta


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

This should be a good match.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Christian vs. Punk. Finally something good! 

Should be a fantastic match!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The man who refers to himself? He IS Captain Charisma, damnit!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Everyone. Time. To. MARK OUT! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

hahah 200 make a wish families at WM...

MORE SHEENA FANS!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uh, Christian should of cut his hair just a little more...?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

No pop for Christian. Wow


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ZERO FUCKS GIVEN BY CROWD
Christian>edge though


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Captain Lacks Charisma.
Kill him, Punk.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lol @ Christian's hair


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

StraightEdged said:


> That would be pretty fucking awesome.


Don't dare WWE to do it. They used "ET" by Katy Perry to show the entrance of Taker for Mania 27 in the NBC Special Presentation or whatever that is.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Jericho to interfere...


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Christian's tron was playing for Punk's intro lol!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The real people's champ here.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Christain forgot to get a haircut.

I love his theme, haven't heard it in forever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What's up with Christian's hair? Looks good, ha ha.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How long before Jericho runs in?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

can't believe they no-sold the GAWD


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

They should use Christian more. :sad:


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

We need to find a smark make-a-wish kid and have him wish for a Cena heel turn.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lovin' that giant Punk pop.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

This crowd is terrible! fuck atlanta miserable fucks


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christian's hair, the fuck?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk would be the best one night stand ever.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

A shame this match won't be done properly.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Here we go! Promo time! Best in the world promo!


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

JERITROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL<33


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Its Trolling time!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It's so sad that the WWE has flipped Christian from heel to face back to heel so many times that the crowd doesn't even know how to react to him. Not only that but everything about his current look/theme screams face but he's a heel.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Uh, Christian should of cut his hair just a little more...?


He looks like Dennis the menace lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This is very stale with Jericho never actually being there.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope there's a 3rd Team in the Teddy/Johnny match..lead by this guy:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Chris Jericho's history lessons.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn jericho! Lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho pulling out the stops.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

About your mother :lol:


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

lmfaoooo
YOMOTHER!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

His mom, now? Jesus what are they doing? :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I thought Big Show was the bastard.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

omg this is so fucking bad.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Weak :lmao


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

jerichooooo, punk the bastard


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho is killing it.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Yawn.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

CM Punk is a bastard. Send him to the wall.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

CM Punk is Jon Snow


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jericho is fucking gold


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Meh, this revelation is as good as the last two.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Punk's a bastard. :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

MY SIG says it all
fuck


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

That was a terrible fucking promo! That was really dumb?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

* CM SNOW*


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

NO! We want a clean match here!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Trololololol Dang Jericho:lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Jericho via satellite once again. Come on guys where's all your via satellite jokes.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The crowd's reaction to that said it all.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bastard :lol :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bast in the world.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris Jericho is funny


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

BASTARD


[/DEAD]

Jeritoll just killed CM

this crowd btw..IS AWFUL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This feud jumped the shark before it even began. Should have just left it as the Best in the World vs the Best in the World for Mania with the personal family nonsense taking shape for ppvs after.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. Kicked the shit out of Christian there.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Holy shit, he's kicking the shit out of him


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Swagger and Christian goto the same barber?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Jericho has to show up now that was way TOO STUPID!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry Christian marks.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

OMG, Punk's killing Christian!

YOU BASTARD!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i like ruthless punk...hopefully this sets him up for a tweener/heel turn. He's 10x better when he isnt pandering to the fucking crowd.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Punk to "take the black" at WrestleMania.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm ok with a no-contest.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Poor Christian


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And Christian is gonna job.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Christian's hair :lmao

Welcome back!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LOLOL WELOCME BACK CHRISTAIN


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like Punk snapped.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

#Berried


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk/Jericho is going to be a fight if anything.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk taking out his fucking shovel? The tides have turned.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

This segment will have a huge ratings drop, Punk and Christian can't draw.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

omg you killed christian, you bastarddddddddd


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*tickle him...he'll let go.*


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk you bastard! stop burying christian


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I guess that solves the mystery of what CM Punk said to Jericho last week.

But why did that get bleeped? If my theory is correct...


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

This match was fucking doomed as soon as Jericho appeared on screen.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

It's official Punk has now taken on Cena's gimmick


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Pissed off Punk coming out. I like it! 

They've really done some great work livening up this rivalry and they've managed to keep Punk/Jericho apart for an extended period too. Great stuff.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Stupid.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Haha Christian looks like he's 11 years old. Where are his Cena wristbands?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Why are they ruining Punk with this? That needed to be way better. UGH


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

CM Punk is hilarious when mad


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I want a CM Snow shop for sigging purposes right fucking now, you guys.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punk should just be screaming "ASK HIM! ASK HIM!"


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

poor christan hahah


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

can't think of anyone who is over enough for them to have done this with and work
Sucks for christian though


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I won't lie, I am a bit disappointed that we didn't get match with Christian, but whatever....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> This feud jumped the shark before it even began. Should have just left it as the Best in the World vs the Best in the World for Mania with the personal family nonsense taking shape for ppvs after.


BITW v BITW wasn't working though. Jericho's new gimmick was working and was losing ratings. He then went back to the gimmick he was using before he left, but when it came to his feud with Punk there was no sizzle. By adding the soap opera drama to the feud they'll be able to interest the less smarky part of the audience.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Christian...BERRIED


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Last RAW before WrestleMania and your WWE Champion is done after the first hour.

Bravo.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That's it for Punk/Jericho tonight? Grr.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

just tuned in... dead crowd, or is punk just not over anymore?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Christian better not be taking off the wm card cuz of this


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

well thats how you screw up the potential match of the night


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Worst fucking crowd ever, I'm not joking, this crowd is ruining the show.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

THE SERVERS ARE FUCKED!!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Buried


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow this Raw is pretty bad...  

Will Taker and HHH even be here?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Do anybody feel that Wm is really next week?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Dead crowd


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Christian BERRIED. If WWE were smart they'd use this as a way to get Christian to want revenge and have a WWE Title feud in the future, that ain't gonna happen though lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

No Jericho/Punk confrontation on the final Wrestlemania? That's disappointing.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Couldn't they have used Swagger or Jinder Mahl for that? bleh whatever.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

It's a fucking joke that the WWE champion doesn't get much time!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

If this doesn't ignite a Christian vs. CM Punk secondary feud, then they just buried Christian in his return match. Terrible booking but I'm not surprised. Christian's booking has always been horrible. Any heel could have been used for that spot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *tickle him...he'll let go.*


:lmao


----------



## Showman (Feb 14, 2012)

Why the fuck did they just bury Christian like that?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Do anybody feel that Wm is really next week?


nah bro because it's this week


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow. That's it for Punk and Jericho. I know this feud had to take a back seat to Cena/Rock, but jesus. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

why did they choose christian why didnt choose someone like jinder mahal who no-1 gives a fuck about? someone behind the scenes has something in for christian


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

CM Punk is hilarious when mad


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

This Raw has been terrible so far, I'd rather watch women's basketball than this crap tonight.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i like ruthless punk...hopefully this sets him up for a tweener/heel turn. He's 10x better when he isnt pandering to the fucking crowd.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Why did it have to Christian? Unless he is still not properly cleared to wrestle and they didn't realise before they booked him at Mania so he's off the card now, but that would be retarded for them not to know. Maybe he did something to get buried like that.

Punk being agressive was cool though, the Jericho stuff wasn't very good.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

re-injured his neck :lol

EDIT: SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Somebody call my momma!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

AW FUNK IT!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Reinjured his neck.

Reinjured his neck.

Reinjured his neck.

FUCK THIS. FUCKING HELL.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Somebody call their momma


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

lol that wasn't very PG


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

dem asses.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Channel = changed.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

those asses on them girls....mmmmmmmm


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

over under 45 sec match?


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Where the hell are they going with this Funkasaurus gimmick??


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh man here comes naomi... The things i'd do to her


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

I hope Christian didn't fail a Wellness.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I knew it, I just fucking knew it. fpalm

Doesn't look good for Christian appearing at this year's Wrestlemania at all.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why if Brodus Clay on the last Raw before WM? This show should be reserved for people who have a match at WM.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Funkettes!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Let's get funky!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

I still love this entrance


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

OH SHUCKY DUCKY!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Yup its official. Christian is missing WM. Not a real injury obviously. Fucking WWE. Why do this to us?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Hawkings looks pissed.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

curts the jobber


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Who's the new guy on Team Johnny then?


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> i like ruthless punk...*hopefully this sets him up for a tweener/heel turn*. He's 10x better when he isnt pandering to the fucking crowd.


Not happening anytime soon.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is this guy ever going to be in a real match?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

whoa...a real jobber on raw! nice.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fuck you vince, god cant u just give Christian a fair chance in your company


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Curt Hawkins is a "Young Up & Coming Talent"? 

Dude, I didn't even know he was still employed!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah I don't and can't see myself spending $60 on Sunday for this.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brodus Nip Slip.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Poor Curtis.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

This is the second best match of the night.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Hawkins lasted longer than Christain.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Didn't Hawkings already job to Clay? Why have this match again right before WM?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Jerry Lawler just called him "Curtis Hawkins"... I hate that fucking fat joke


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> It's a fucking joke that the WWE champion doesn't get much time!


The belt only matters when Cena has it


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lawler got Hawkins' name wrong about four times in a two minute squash match. With Cole saying it correct right beside him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I like Brodus, but they should have saved him for after Wrestlemania.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Fuck you WWE, ive turned off the TV, Cant be bothered with Wrestlemania now (Christian)


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I could stare at those two women all night long


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Brodus is the modern day Goldberg :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Amber B said:


> This feud jumped the shark before it even began. Should have just left it as the Best in the World vs the Best in the World for Mania with the personal family nonsense taking shape for ppvs after.


Nothing wrong with adding personal animosity


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Once again.Fuckery.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

how many times do we have to watch Brodus Clay in a squash match...getting old...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i thought they said clay lost weight? really?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Brodus Clay = An obese Dani Alves.

Anyone?


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

wtf is brodus doing on this raw before wrestlemania? whoever booked this raw needs canning because this is a joke!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Guys.
Guys.
Guys.
Wait guys.
What if Christian gets taken off the WM card and gets replaced by someone even better? Like a returnin- wait, a thought. What if it's A-Train returning to take the spot of Christian and becoming Big Johnny's bodyguard?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is part of the joke with The Funkasauras is that he's really not that good of a dancer.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

nice to see Hawkins is so highly regarded in WWE


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG AT ALL THESE PROMOS FUCK! JESUS CHRIST


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

dat tbone suplex

WHY NO ONE ELSE MARK FOR THIS


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg @ this raw lol


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Another Rock/Cena promo.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

This raw I thought I would get excited for mania but this has been boring as hell. Come on already


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ass ass ass ass ass ass ass ass ass ass ass ass everywhere.

Just ass and hips for everybody.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Was really looking to seeing Christian back in the ring. Fuck WWE! No wonder i might/will be taking a break from WWE after next's week Raw!


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd like to request 10 more minutes of Naomi and Cameron dancing instead of this...video package.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Terrible last RAW before Mania. No Taker/HHH/HBK and also Y2J appearing on the titan tron for the third week running? Really? That is how they build a WWE title match.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't wait for Smackdown, so we can have half the show be replays and promo packages too.


----------



## derjanse (Aug 9, 2010)

So last week before raw, instead of having brawl between team teddy and team Johnny. They decide to put the lamest, gimmick on the roster that is not even over with the crowd on. Yeah that is a good idea.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that was some awful buildup for punk jericho. 3 trons in a row? this one was especially bad. u have to face to face week before mania, c'mon.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

nba2k10 said:


> Do anybody feel that Wm is really next week?


Nope. Nope. Nope. Feeling doesn't come close.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Actually Christian probably isnt ready for Wrestlemania, so they pulled him out


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Fuck the lot of you, this Raw is fine.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If they needed someone to fill up time then they should have had more Daniel Bryan. No need to showcase two guys who won't be featured on WM.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Nothing wrong with adding personal animosity


I agree with you completely but this was obviously a rush job to remind some people that they were still on the card and it shows.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have no interest in watching that Fairly Legal show, but I want to touch that actress in inappropriate ways.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why is Brodus getting a squash match just before Mania when he isn't booked? the fuck?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> *This raw has been boring as hell.*


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

as if a 1 hour special documentary wasn't enough..we now get a promo of rock vs cena every 15-20 minutes.. I'm already sick of the match and it even hasn't happened yet.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

As a Peep, I never thought I would be jealous of the illustrious amount of offense Curt Hawkins was given in a match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck you Van Damme and your shitty Coors Light ads. :cuss::cuss:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Yup its official. Christian is missing WM. Not a real injury obviously. Fucking WWE. Why do this to us?


It would be a shame if it's a way to get him out of the WHC title shot stipulation. If he's not there, he won't get a shot.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

The two world title feuds are very "meh" at the moment, especially Sheamus/Bryan.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

virus21 said:


> The belt only matters when Cena has it


Correct 

PS your signature is class (Y)


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The WWE champion got five minutes of air time tonight. I can't even.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I figured they'd add Broudus to Team Teddy after his match, but it was just pointless again so whatevs


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Christian will miss wrestlemania 28.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

$75 for a freaking chair after spending $30 on WWE merchandise? Somehow that doesn't sound like a bargain


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Nostradamus says: Brodus Clay to win the dark match battle royal


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Actually Christian probably isnt ready for Wrestlemania, so they pulled him out


i think this is probably true tbh, they jumped the gun with both Christian and Del rio at Elimination Chamber and it doesnt look like either are 100% ready


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mainboy said:


> Was really looking to seeing Christian back in the ring. Fuck WWE! No wonder i might/will be taking a break from WWE after next's week Raw!


I wouldn't blame WWE yet. Christian is probably not physically ready yet and they had to find some way to explain why he won't compete.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Was really looking to seeing Christian back in the ring. Fuck WWE! No wonder i might/will be taking a break from WWE after next's week Raw!


Didn't you see how he was limping to the ring? He probably can't go full-out yet so they had to do something like that with him. The moment you take WWE less seriously and view it for what it is, your life will be better.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

I Guess Russo got a new job then....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

morris3333 said:


> Christian will miss wrestlemania 28.


Stop the presses! Hold the phone! I had no idea!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

man, just play the rock/cena segment now and end the fucking show. it's not a bad show, just pointless


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The night after? Not before anymore? What?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> Correct
> 
> PS your signature is class (Y)


Thank you. Its oddly popular


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Hall of Fame after Wrestlemania? WTF?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Let's see how Show is embarrassed this week.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Now Big Show? Oh come on WWE


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Time for some Big show/Rhodes clips.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

gotta edit out those Flair chants


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> The WWE champion got five minutes of air time tonight. I can't even.


I agree. Absolute joke. :no:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Great BotchShow. He'll save this Raw..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I tune out to miss Brodus only to change back to see Big Slow....ugh


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jan 10, 2012)

So we get a "War of Words" promo from only Cena's perspective?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Big Show is going to lose Sunday, he needs to keep the streak running.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Show/Rhodes has been surprisingly entertaining thus far. I'm really looking forward to their match at 'Mania.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Christian to induct Edge
Alberto Del Rio to induct Mil Mascaras
Dusty Rhodes to induct The Four Horsemen
Triple H & Shawn Michaels to induct Mike Tyson
JBL to induct Ron Simmons
The Usos to induct Yokozuna

What surprises are there?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Was it just me or was there a quick shot of woman during the Cody Rhodes graphic?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Atlanta has the officialy worst crowd.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> fuck you vince, god cant u just give Christian a fair chance in your company





CC91 said:


> Fuck you WWE, ive turned off the TV, Cant be bothered with Wrestlemania now (Christian)


Calm down, if Christian's out of mania then it looks like he'll be next in line to feud with Punk. If nothing comes of it then i'll happily join you in the usual "Fuck you Vince" stuff, but why would they mention Christian re-injuring himself if their wasn't anything behind it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seriously can't wait for the two world title matches at Mania! Hope Cena and Taker retain their titles.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Rosa

:ass


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

oh for gods sake people (well certain people) stop bloody moaning!! this hasnt been a bad Raw at all, and has had more in ring stuff than i expected so im pretty happy!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

It's not looking good for Primo.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show vs Primo?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Love the corset.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

there's tag team champions in the wwe?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Big show getting more time then the WWE champion 6 days before Mania. Say's it all to be honest.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

lulwhat?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This is just fucking sad.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Terrible Raw. Doesn't feel like road to Wrestlemania at all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Has Roda Mendes always been this insaely hot? Jeez!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh my, Rosa's looking good.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

This match should have been on fucking NXT. Wtf is this shit.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Primo? Really? So the only real match tonight was the tag team match?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

what a completely forgettable raw


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Primo? I guess they need someone to job to Big Show, but this fucker isn't important.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Show vs Primo? WAT. DA. FUCK.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Rosa would get it :yum:


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Let's see how Show is embarrassed this week.


I hope it's in a really detrimental way


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Raw before WM, Big Show vs Primo


Sigh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SQUASH.


SonoShion said:


> Atlanta has the officialy worst crowd.


They started out good. It's just stuff they simply aren't into. And I don't blame them.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

wow how much time are HHH/HBK / rocks segments getting :S


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Christian out of WM :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why this match??


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

so who is in for Christian??? damn you WWE, I wonder if he failed a wellness test???


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Rosa Mendes doesn't excite me in the slightest bit, but her outfits are ace. Wish a different diva was rocking them.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Christian is out of Wrestlemania. Cue IWC Rage!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Jesus, Christian out. And thousands of fanboys cried out in anguish.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Atlanta has the officialy worst crowd.


Do you blame them?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Lasted 40 seconds. My fucking god.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Aw this sucks no Christian at Mania..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

corfend said:


> The two world title feuds are very "meh" at the moment, especially Sheamus/Bryan.


The buildup for both title match ups feels kinda underwhelming. The Bryan/Sheamus match is nothing more than two wrestlers wrestling for the title and that's it. No personal vendetta, and no one proving who's better, none of that. Just two dudes wrestling for a world title.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Christian out of WM


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Of course Christian is out. It's a good reason to get him out of the WHC stipulation.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I know Rosa's body is bangin...

But it doesn't take a genius to know that Rosa is dying inside that dress. That shit it tight as fuck.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

What a pointless match.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Christian jobbed off Mania? Cool.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Has Roda Mendes always been this insaely hot? Jeez!


I know, right?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

SonoShion said:


> Atlanta has the officialy worst crowd.


The show is terrible. I don't blame them.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

It's obvious that team johnny is going to choose Lord Tensai!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

what was the point of that shit


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Rosa mamacita

Is Christian legit injured? If not fuck them for pulling him from Mania.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I knew Cody was coming out.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm just tuning in so can anyone tell me if anything was remotely interesting tonight?
Also, please tell me I heard wrong when they said Christian got reinjured.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> This is just fucking sad.


Agreed.fpalm


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*DREW MCINTYRE AT MANIA!! FUCK YES!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Water Buffalo chasing down a Cheetah! Great line by Cody!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

is Lord Tensai taking Christians place in team johhny?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

:cody


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

That sucks for captain charisma !!! I'm guessing del rio or a train takes his spot


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

A-Train or Alberto Del Rio will fill in for Christian, no doubt.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A giant water buffalo chasing a cheetah. Doesn't happen. :lmao:lmao made me laugh out loud hard for some reason.:lmao


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Cody has been so awesome it's gonna be a shame cause Big Show is gonna squash him and people are gonna say "THIS WILL BE BIG SHOWS MOST FAVORITE MOMENT!!!!" blah blah which is so stupid. Cody is being so awesome and deserves to go over Big Show sunday but we ALL know it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cody's awesome. I hope he really retains at Mania.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Dwayne Johnson ‏ @TheRock Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
In approx 30 min... The music hits.. Roof blows off.. the fun begins! RAW. #IfYaSmell

30 mins? wtf?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Christian wasn't injured, he just lost his smile.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

So Christian's out of mania now......the fuck...


----------



## KonGeror (Oct 30, 2008)

I honestly cant believe how pointless and terrible this raw is. I am completely Baffled by it.I have NO CLUE what the hell this company is doing. This is like Self sabotage.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Genuinely laughing at Cody


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

this awful crowd is PISSING me off its so dead.


its so quiet. listen,you could hear complete silence



I GOTTA TAKE A #BIGSHOW


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The only words that scare Big Show are seeing "Buffet" and "Time Limit" together in a paragraph.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Headliner said:


> SQUASH.
> They started out good. It's just stuff they simply aren't into. And I don't blame them.


Exactly. It really pisses me off when people blame the crowd when the product is just shit. If people cheer no matter what is put on then they don't realise that hurts the product more.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is GENIUS!!! Cody using Big Show as a verb.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"I've gotta take a big show"

:lmao CR


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I gotta take a big show


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Gotta take a Big Show. :lmao


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao i gotta take a big show


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

A squash match after a squash match.

I had enough, I'm going to take a Big Show.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Guess Del Rio taking Christian's place @ WM


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tony316 said:


> Terrible Raw. Doesn't feel like road to Wrestlemania at all.


Sure it is. Its just a road with cracks, potholes, lots of road kill, a few buring tires, and a homicidal hitchhiking drifter


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lulz.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Show wins the strap off Cody for a few weeks.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Drew Mcyintyre is his replacement...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rhodes>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol Rhodes, Swagger & Christian are they just giving the heels bad fucking hair cuts on purpose?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Cody's getting REALLY good.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Christian is off the WM card but the Miz is on it. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

Cody Rhodes has just become my favorite wrestler right now. All he needs now is new music.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

BRB TAKING A BIG SHOW


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

Rhodes is very entertaining, made me LOL


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Show better not go over, ugh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> I know Rosa's body is bangin...
> 
> But it doesn't take a genius to know that Rosa is dying inside that dress. That shit it tight as fuck.


Not necessarily. If she's corset trained, she should feel pretty comfortable wearing it. Many a times have I passed out and/or fell asleep for hours straight wearing a corset without having any pain.

If she isn't corset trained, then yeah she feels like death inside.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Agreed.fpalm


Seconded (Y)


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cody is talent.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

anyone wanna tell me what the WWE is thinking by so obviously booking the IC Title off of cody?? No way can someone make their opponent look this fucking foolish for so long, and still win their match at the PPV.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

should've stayed dashing, dudes been boring for a year. would rather watch a chaperone promo than primo and epico.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Crowd is dead..they no sold Big Show and Punk.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cody..


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> A giant water buffalo chasing a cheetah. Doesn't happen. :lmao:lmao made me laugh out loud hard for some reason.:lmao


Same. The mental picture created lawls.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

So has Cody Rhodes replaced Dolph Ziggler as the new IWC sweetheart yet?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

What is fitting about Cody's promo is alot of people will use his match as their time to take a Big Show, actually he may get away with it, there is a diva's match after all.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i wonder what is christian injury exactly
maybe it is way to set punk vs christian after mania?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Seems to me like WWE put all their eggs in the "Rock vs. Cena" basket and doesn't give a shit about anything else. I bet we see "Rock vs Cena" next year too. This show is crap. Lazy booking.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Sure it is. Its just a road with cracks, potholes, lots of road kill, a few buring tires, and a homicidal hitchhiking drifter


Damn so the road to Wrestlemania must be goin through Bankhead.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Dwayne will save the show.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say Cody's been great in this feud.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Pojko said:


> So has Cody Rhodes replaced Dolph Ziggler as the new IWC sweetheart yet?


They're both good talents as heels.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Crowd is dead..they no sold Big Show and Punk.


Yeah this crowd is fucking big show


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

40 minutes to go so HHH/Taker 20min promo and Rock/Cena 20 min promo?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Either Christian is legit injured or he got policied.

McIntyre in...splooge. Horrible Mania still.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Cody is the best part no far


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

Cody Rhodes needs a big ASS push........like...immediately.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe they'll just keep it 5 on 5 now that Christian is out and Miz is in.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Great promo from Cody.

I kinda hope Christian comes back as a face. You could tell the crowd was just not quite into seeing Punk kick the living shit out of him. No one can hate Christian, except perhaps Vince.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> anyone wanna tell me what the WWE is thinking by so obviously booking the IC Title off of cody?? No way can someone make their opponent look this fucking foolish for so long, and still win their match at the PPV.


Same shit I'm thinking... Hope Cody wins.. I'll be there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm into this Rhodes/Show match much more than Orton/Kane and Bryan/Fella. I really want to see if Show actually wins based on the build or if Rhodes retains in a screwy finish.


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

Christian did not injure his neck, I think his leg is injured as he was limping to the ring and came off the ropes and stumbled. Ankle is probably not healed yet.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey let's turn on the WWE Network:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I was really hoping to get a look at Undertaker's head tonight. Are they really going to just drop that shit on us AT WRESTLEMANIA? Fucking bizarre.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

> Posted just a few seconds ago on the official Twitter of John Laurinaitis:
> 
> ”Get well soon, @Christian4Peeps. In your place, I’ve [email protected] #WrestleMania #TeamJohnny”


fpalm


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Something better happen soon or else I'm off to bed.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

YOUR A BASTARD PUNK, LOLOLOL

Sucks that Christian is injured again...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Man, this WM build up has been awful. This last half hour better step it up

A TRAIN


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just put an end to this horrible raw


----------



## KonGeror (Oct 30, 2008)

One of the biggest reasons crowds die in WWE other than the obvious lack of ANYTHING EXCITING or SURPRISING is that LIVE in the arena they have the Music volume and mic volumes incredibly low. They also no longer MIC the ring so the action looks really weak. It sounds weird but this is a huge factor. When a superstar comes out there is a lack of energy because the music is almost inaudible.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HEY LOOK. IT'S THE WHITE GUY THAT'S SUPPOSE TO BE ASIAN.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

PRINCE ALBERTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

A Train!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Either Christian is legit injured or he got policied.


Pretty much the only two logical options. If it weren't for one of these options...he would be on the card, no doubt about it. Don't think this is a case of "Vince hates Christian"...let's not delude ourselves too much.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Tensai to wreck shit...I'm calling It now...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Sakamoto sighting!


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Naman said:


> Cody Rhodes needs a big ASS push........like...immediately.


He's been getting pushed for awhile now. And thankfully, it isn't a super-push where they hotshot a world title on him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't let the Bellas talk please.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

ALBERT!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Drew McIntyre in the background!

I'm marking out, bro!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Really, well Christain is out of Team Johnny.

Didn't know Broski was on the card.

And here comes the Hoeski.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I guess Meltzer was wrong afterall. Clearly that guy isn't A-Train.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

lmao at zack hes such a dork


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have to admit, that Zack Ryder line was a fucking riot.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Well maybe you should change your face."

SNAP.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

smh, this raw has been brutal


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol maybe you should change your FACE


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

GET THIS ...... OFF MY TV


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Eve being all slutty again.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oooooooooooh Kay.

:lmao At Johnny's Face.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And Bro looks like a geek again.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> John Laurinaitis ‏ @WWERawGM
> Get well soon, @Christian4Peeps. In your place, I’ve chosen @TheDrewMcIntyre. #WrestleMania #TeamJohnny


drew?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Woo Woo Woo, idk what the hell is happening.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punks hair turning blonde?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He could get it.

But Punk...you said that your sisters drink like fish...and he said nothing bad about your mom. The fuck?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

McIntyre? What a disappointment


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Sean Waltman ‏ @TheRealXPac Close
This Japanese kid can go. I saw him at FCW.

wtf


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I was really hoping to get a look at Undertaker's head tonight. Are they really going to just drop that shit on us AT WRESTLEMANIA? Fucking bizarre.


Yeah well, just prepare yourself anyways.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ryder is a loser.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Good promo by Punk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do they cut to the crowd for these promos? They do it for Rock and now they are doing it for Punk. 


Anyways, fantastic promo there.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

That was a very intense promo by Punk. That was fantastic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Khali/Henry? Seriously? :lol


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Another meaningless match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh fuck, it's Khali. Ugh...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my lord, Khali/Henry. I don't have the words.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mark Henry vs. Khali?

So this RAW CAN get worse...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

this raw has been complete trash


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

omg at these fillersssssssssss


somebody gone get their ass whipped


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

That's a train!


----------



## petravork (Jan 30, 2007)

This raw has been IMPOSSIBLE to masturbate to


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

khali vs henry weeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Khali v Mark Henry? Fuck this, I'm taking a fucking nap.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Ratings about to go through the roof.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And the hits keep on coming.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

that promo was awesome

:mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy Shit..You thought BIG SHOW's match was bad..

Are they TRYING to do matches that are SO TERRIBLE we have to feel compelled to buy WM?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Khali/Henry in an "I can't wrestle match".


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Great intense promo by Punk especially considering how short it was.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey. Let's go from his father, to his sister, to his mother, to suddenly he's the best in the world again. People will buy it right!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

How many times have they showed this beer advert :lol


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

What a boring Raw. Seems like way more commercials than usual too.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

MARK RATINGS HENRY TO SAVE THE SHOW


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Khali/Henry yes been waiting for this all night i'm so excited two great wrestlers going at it two big behemoths OH MY GOODNESS SHUCK DUCKY QUACK QUACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Vince McMahon is trolling his audience tonight. He's just gotta be...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

So that's a total of six minutes of airtime for the WWE champion.

Pretty sure Brodus fucking Clay got more than that. What great booking.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Khali/Henry?

fpalmfpalmfpalm

And I'm a Henry mark too. fpalm


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

wtf? why are they pushing this team teddy vs team johnny angle so much? this is the last raw before mania ffs! this should be background noise...filler for the first hour and yet we're still getting more segments and matches revolving around it?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow this Raw has sucked so far. You'd think Team Johnny/Team Teddy was a damn main event with the amount of time it's getting on here.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so what exactly left for rock - cena to say?
and where are triple h and shawn ?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*OH hey look, there's the WWE champ in the second hour for once! *


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Christ alive, I've had shits that were more fun than this Raw has been, fuck me.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That was a good promo by Rhodes


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Khali in a match? Ugh, fuck me.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This will be a barn burner for sure


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Giant swerve: Khali gets injured against Henry, and Finlay returns as the surprise member of Team Teddy, echoing that time Bryan returned from a tricky firing situation to foil The Miz - who got Finlay fired in the first place! This is genius, and I'm only 10% awake.


----------



## Hardwire (Nov 6, 2006)

Match of the Year about to come on!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Hey. Let's go from his father, to his sister, to his mother, to suddenly he's the best in the world again. People will buy it right!


did you here the reaction breh? they bought it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Henry/Khali? Fuck that.

Just give us a Taker/HHH/HBK segment and a Rock/Cena segment and not go 30min over


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Mcintyre in ring gear for a backstage cameo.......


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

so its 5.33 am and WWE wants to throw Great Khali vs Mark Henry on my illegal stream? Bring it on!


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

The Iron Sheik ‏ @the_ironsheik Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
Big show wwe big man on raw he not like that cocksucker andre the giant he real man fuck the andre he not worth a fuck #teamsheikie


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

There goes half the workrate out of the 12 man tag.....he must be not cleared..either way my expectations for mania are dropping quicker than Kelly Kelly's panties...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Hey. Let's go from his father, to his sister, to his mother, to suddenly he's the best in the world again. People will buy it right!


Fuckery.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> He could get it.


who gets it first him or Jeff Hardy???


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

The Indian version of Kevin Nash vs. The master of ratings, sounds like a great match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo by Punk, though I wish it was a bit longer and they had transitioned into him saying he's the "Best in the world" better.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

FLO FUCKING RIDA

:mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I should of counted the amount of times I've heard Flo Rida's SHITTY SHITTY SONG on this fucking Raw my GOD.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Christ alive, I've had shits that were more fun than this Raw has been, fuck me.


Nothing beats a round of Angry Birds on the shitter.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Not even THE RATINGS can save us from Khali....


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

koolaid is back


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so is the guy who posted several thread last week about the rock not getting cheered (since the audio was off) going to make one about punk his idol?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Amber B said:


> He could get it.
> 
> But Punk...you said that your sisters drink like fish...*and he said nothing bad about your mom*. The fuck?


In some cultures, it reflects poorly on a woman's honor when she has a child outside of marriage. This is because some primitive people believe that you shouldn't have sexual intercourse until you are married, and sexual intercourse is the most common cause of pregnancy.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Henry needs to dump that shirt.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

This episode of RAW...:no:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the mothafuckin silverback Mark Henry


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Henry vs KHALI? Really? Right after a freaking Big Show squash match?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Is it road to Cyber Sunday? Holly crap it sucks.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This has been such a boring RAW. 
Even just 4 years ago, there'd be no way a RAW would be like this ONE week from WRESTLEF'NMANIA!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> Sean Waltman ‏ @TheRealXPac Close
> This Japanese kid can go. I saw him at FCW.
> 
> wtf


The guy with A-train is from fcw


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

This match is IWC heaven, this shit is better than sex...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

StraightEdged said:


> FLO FUCKING RIDA
> 
> :mark:


Sucks.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

SandyRavage said:


> Mcintyre in ring gear for a backstage cameo.......


Cuz Johnny just chose him to be the final participant from his twitter


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Amber B said:


> He could get it.
> 
> But Punk...you said that your sisters drink like fish...and he said nothing bad about your mom. The fuck?


Jericho said punks mother birthed a bastard child = insult...


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

man what a reaction lol


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

are these guys fucking serious ???? it's the last RAW before the biggest event of the year and the whole show is about the Teddy/Johnny feud !!

fpalm


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

HUGEEE KHALI POP!!!!! OHHHH YEAHHHHH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit the crowd is dead for Khali. I'm loving this.:lmao

30 seconds followed by run ins plz.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Yawn, Henry vs Khali.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> In some cultures, it reflects poorly on a woman's honor when she has a child outside of marriage. This is because some primitive people believe that you shouldn't have sexual intercourse until you are married, and sexual intercourse is the most common cause of pregnancy.


And we all know CM Punk is so primative.

:no:


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Why this and not HHH/HBK/Undertaker?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

can't blame the crowd for being DEAD.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks like they'll be over running by some time tonight.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

What the fuck was she doing


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn no cheers for Great Kahli....good the the Atlanta Crowd....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Sexual Chocolate vs. Punjabi Playboy

Contain yourselves, ladies.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Khali actually looks like it is painful for him just to exist.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Your main event right here folks


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Henry vs KHALI? Really? Right after a freaking Big Show squash match?


Correction.. RIght after a Brodus Clay AND Big Show squash.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

How the FUCK is that piece of garbage McIntyre on Wrestlemania.

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes drew.got in!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Woot, i can get a tee shirt and chair from Kmart for 100 dollars.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

That's the most Khali has moved in years.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Every fucking time someone hears Khali's music, someone groans in disgust.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Khali is wearing red pants, he's going to take Christian's place in Team Johnny, making this match pointless.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Drew McIntyre will be at Wrestlemania....who cares.


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

I've given up, this Raw has been terrible and a waste of my time. I check youtube tomorrow to see what happened between Rock and Cena.


----------



## Vuchato (Dec 19, 2006)

Raw has really been a big show this week


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Khali is such a great worker the crowd loves him i'm marking out bro.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Cuz Johnny just chose him to be the final participant from his twitter


I know, Im wondering why he put his gear on for that


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit. Now that was a straight squash.:lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

RATINGS does it AGAIN!!!


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

LMAO mark.....hes too beast


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

do we know the last member of team teddy?

also I don't buy mark as dominant anymore they've jobbed him out for like 3 months.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Worst RAW of 2012. 
I'm sitting here wondering why I watch this horse shit anymore.

Rock/Cena better be worth it.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

I guess it goes to show Vince is no longer in control as he would be pissed if this was the raw they had planned a few days before Mania. They should be trying to hype it up to get buyrates up. If anything they have done the opposite and making people not want to buy!

Bring back Vince!


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

A week before WRESTLEMANIA...
WRESTLEMANIA
And this is what we get?
:no::no::no:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank God.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

5 STARS


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, i dont even know what to think after that.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So..why do you think Christian was really pulled off the Team?


----------



## Hardwire (Nov 6, 2006)

5 *****!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Yay that was over quick!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Khali actually looks like it is painful for him just to exist.


:lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is the go-home show? :lmao


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

anyone feel like team teddy is gonna win on sunday? fuck tagteddy hes boring


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Squash match after a squash match after a squash match?

Really, really?


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

wow who woulda guess The Great Jobby was going to lose...


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> 40 minutes to go so HHH/Taker 20min promo and Rock/Cena 20 min promo?


I don't think we are getting anything else from Trips/Taker aside from that promo package we saw earlier.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Save him, Rodney Mack!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

More air time for the Teddy vs Johnny match than both World Championships....fantastic.



killacamt said:


> who gets it first him or Jeff Hardy???


Christ that's a difficult question.
I'll go with Punk.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why does otunga have on a baby tee?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

inb4 Mysterio


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Otunga wearing a.... Bib?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wtf is Otunga wearing??? He looks like a gay stripper.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What's up with Otungas top?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Team Johnny Vs. Team Jobbers and Booker T


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

blarg_ said:


> Correction.. RIght after a Brodus Clay AND Big Show squash.


Preceded by a CM Punk squash, preceded by Divas.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL Otunga.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why didn't Team Teddy all come out at once and why is Henry waiting to slam Teddy?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

A real life clusterfuck. Excellent.

Pop for Booker!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Khali actually looks like it is painful for him just to exist.


Line of the night.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

R-Truth is So fucking dark!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

This team Teddy vs team Ace thing is kind of lame.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

this whole raw is phoned in, man. what a crock...feels like they scribbled down an outline while drunk for a couple minutes


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

BOOKER T

:mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES! BOOKER FUCKING T!. I marked.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh god its booker t...


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

BOOKER'S GONNA BE AT WM!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fucking booker....6th man in this already-awful tag team match....


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Booker to the rescue!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Booker T just made this crowd actually look good. The guy is amazing.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

dere he goes


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Booker saved the fucking show!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BOOKAH!*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Does this put Booker on team Teddy?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is Booker the last man for Team Teddy?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Booker is on Team Teddy. I bet ya.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Well the crowd marked out for THAT.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Dammit Booker!!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

owwwwwwwwwwwww shucky ducky y'all


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Booker woke this god awful crowd


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Mark "Jobber" Henry


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That's some black on black crime, right dere.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OTUGNAS SHIRT IS THE GAYEST THING EVER


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wtf is Otunga wearing??? He looks like a gay stripper.


shit looked like a dinner napkin


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

TEAMMMMMMMBOOOOOOOOKA

TEAM BOOKERPLAYAS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker T easily has one of the greatest entrance themes ever.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't help but fucking mark the fuck out for Booker T. I love that guy.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Booker T BABY EEE..... Alright like that shit! Ya bleep


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

did booker just get the biggest pop of the night? LOOOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Booker T gets a Wrestlemania spot.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

The Glasses just came off. Lens shatter!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

CAN YOU DIG THAT!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

at least booker is gonna compete at wm


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Smh, Rocky save us


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

No ADR or Christian now?

Why would you think that is the case?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wtf is Otunga wearing??? He looks like a gay stripper.


You mean he didn't until now?


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

Christian and Punk could of had the potential to be a really fucking amazing match.

But of course, WWE gon' n fucked up 'gain. ¯\(°_0)/¯


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

booker just woke up this whole dead ass crowd, thank you booker


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh fuck off


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for hepping him, Book.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

there's like 5 black guys in this match including Teddy.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

That was fucking awesome. I love Booker.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That fucking swag.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Booker T easily has one of the greatest entrance themes ever.


Word.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

YES!!!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

THAT MEANS WE GET JIM ROSS FOR COMMENTARY! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Let me Azk youse".

English. Fuck.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

i like the fact that bookers in the team, the only credible member in the team


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Hogan we coming for you ******!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Will be missing the Rock/Cena Promo now ffs!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

"its like booker and the oddities"

:lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Booker is the fucking man.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Team Ethnicity,ftw!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"It's like Booker and the Oddities!" :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, the crowd in unison saying "SUCKA" once the music cut off was pretty sick!

HOW MANY F'N WRESTLERS ARE THERE ON EACH TEAM???
Is it 6 vs. 6??
I've been so confused. Team Johnny's team has confused me the most. Just such an f'n mess!


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

I gotta hand it to Booker T, he's still one of the most over guys on the roster. A true legend.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

this raw is so god awful


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, Booker made this Raw a little better.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes booker t!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Anything to hear Rap Sheet. One of the GOAT themes.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Sure, because we haven't had quite enough Cena/Rock hype or buildup yet.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

psx71 said:


> THAT MEANS WE GET JIM ROSS FOR COMMENTARY! YES! YES! YES!


Nope.

Michael Cole, Jerry Lawler and Josh Mathews.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hands down the best moment of tonight's show IMO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This team is so..............black.:lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Booker muthafucking T, my interest in this match just increased from "Don't give a fuck" to "Slightly give a fuck". Also fuck the Booker T haters.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm going to see Booker wrestle live. Thanks for enriching my childhood at 24, WWE.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

People pop for the unexpected generally...its really that simple. No one expected Booker to come in there and save Teddy. But this has to be the most phoned and mailed in
RAW in history.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

This is the most black guys I have seen in one wwe ring since the undertakers druids.







Invasion angle 2.0? Lol


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so who is gonna bitch about Booker T taking their place ?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

psx71 said:


> THAT MEANS WE GET JIM ROSS FOR COMMENTARY! YES! YES! YES!


That'll be fucking awesome!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

looks like no JR for WM....such a sad fucking day when the WWE chooses to leave the biggest voice in the game out of the biggest WM in years...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Is the 6 v 6 one fall or SS rules?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Nope.
> 
> Michael Cole, Jerry Lawler and Josh Mathews.


Say it ain't so


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

3 black guys, an indian, an italian and a long island guy. Good job, WWE.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Algernon said:


> But this has to be the most phoned and mailed in
> RAW in history.


Not even close.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

JR better commentate, vince has lost it if he doesnt!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet Team Playa/WUT DA HELL have a card game before Mania. It helps calm blacks nerves before they do something big. If not a card game then a dice game.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

How can you argue with BOOKAH!! Mysterio probably wasn't ready to come back...this has turned into a disappointing looking match now with most of the workrate getting injured in Christian, but Booker is a good choice... One of the highlights of this big show so far...


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

So... is everyone hyped for Rawmania supershow coming this Sunday?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Even as a Booker T fan since his Harlem Heat days, I'm surprised with the reaction he gets. He truly is underrated.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Bending The Rules, can`t wait must be fun as hell


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope team Johnny doesnt lose to team Minority... :/


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

There isn't time for a Taker/HHH and a Rock/Cena segment is there?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been a Booker mark since WCW. That made RAW for me.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Nope.
> 
> Michael Cole, Jerry Lawler and Josh Mathews.


Hmm I dunno. Seems like an excuse perfect for "Introducing our guest commentator..................................................................." *Music hits* *pop* 

Didn't Rock want JR to commentate?


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Booker being in the Team Johnny vs Team Teddy match now has actually gotten me the slightest bit of interest in this match.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Nation of Teddy

someone give him a bow tie.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

so no HHH/Taker segment?


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

Really? Drew McIntyre? There's plenty better talent in the back that don't have a match for WM28. What a horrible replacement.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I bet Team Playa/WUT DA HELL have a card game before Mania. It helps calm blacks nerves before they do something big. If not a card game then a dice game.


Spades FTW!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Rock/Cena better get physical


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

MysticRVD said:


> There isn't time for a Taker/HHH and a Rock/Cena segment is there?


They aren't there. Only Rock/Cena.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

SP103 said:


> "Let me Azk youse".
> 
> English. Fuck.





pewpewpew said:


> "its like booker and the oddities"
> 
> :lol





NikkiSixx said:


> "It's like Booker and the Oddities!" :lmao



We all think alike.. I'm a black male and right before he was about to say it I actually said ask.. And then he said azk.. I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

even booker can't get me excited since Christian's out =(


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

eljoker said:


> This is the most black guys I have seen in one wwe ring since the undertakers druids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like a NWA type invasion, ****** wit attitude...


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

No Taker/HHH is bullshit


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JobbyJobberson said:


> So... is everyone hyped for Rawmania supershow coming this Sunday?


Hell yeah!! (sarcasm)


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Wow been back home for 10 minutes now and Raw has been on endless amount of commercials and hype up video package bullshit.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL hahahahah lack of tAKER/hhh segment, hilarious


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rock!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rock time. Hopefully it's good.


abrown0718 said:


> Spades FTW!


Damn right!

This is like Team Black. :lol


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

DWAYNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Only The Rock can wake up a dead crowd. Bravo.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> They aren't there. Only Rock/Cena.


Taker brings it via satellite.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Mk featuring Easter Dean? Pull your head out of your ass, Jerry.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Booker T outpopped The Rock. This crowd..


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

If you smell what the Rock is cooking.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh look. There's actually people in the crowd....couldn't have known until Rock came out.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

scrilla said:


> Nation of Teddy
> 
> someone give him a bow tie.


They should bring back Clarence Mason to out-lawyer Otunga. Crossin' Ts and dottin' Is.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

Please be an entertaining segment!


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Save.us rock


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

They better have like all 4 fuckers out here right now. I am not putting all my eggs in this Rock/Cena rustlefest. RUSTLEMANIA 28. COME ON!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

yay...the roc...i mean dwayne johnson!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

new rock music sucks!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

IF YA SMELL!

Crowd has been blah all night. Oh well, be better in Miami.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

The guy stook his middle finger at The Rock


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

:lmao at the guy flipping off Rock.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

just got home. what did i miss fellas?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Is that really Punk's sister?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW at the youtube thing
THIS is gonna do a lot of buys


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

THE ROCK!!! YES!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Quit fucking with our social networks, WWE!


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

crowd so dead. so sad so sad.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I want a Captain logo on all of my shirts.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Where is Taker/HHH? Like seriously? You don't do a promo for the match that will actually make the event?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

dwayne needs new street clothes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Boots and Asses, y'all.*


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Are all the black wrestlers on the card in one match?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

No Triple H, Shawn Michaels, or Undertaker at all on the go home show? Great booking


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I wish they'd go back to the Rock that used to wear those "$900 shirts".


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Lol they cut the hell in the cell promo in favor of what, santino vs otunga that already happened last week...wwe is fucking up on a massive scale...


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Are the people moaning about no HHH/Taker segment the same ones saying that it had been overkill? and now moaning as its in the background? seriously some people are never happy! im quite happy with the video package they showed im hyped up enough for that match anyway


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

For the main event of Wrestlemania, I'm going to pretend the internet doesn't exist, that I've never read a dirtsheet. I'm not gonna care what's good for business, who needs to get over, etc.

I'm watching this match purely as a wrestling fan.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, on the homepage of youtube. That's.. awful.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm dead, The Rock should of roasted that guy


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

hazuki said:


> Only The Rock can wake up a dead crowd. Bravo.


Did you not hear Booker's pop?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Is that really Punk's sister?


Why do the hottest have to get caught up in drugs/alcohol/smoking :no:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> Is that really Punk's sister?


Where'd you find that?

And wow, no Undertaker/Haitch segment tonight. Are they purposely trying to have a mediocre show?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

i hear boosssssssssssssss


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> Is that really Punk's sister?


Not unless one of them died their hair.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL at the one guy shouting "Boots to asses"


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Talk ffs


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The crowd sounds like they are whispering chants.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Van Hammer said:


> just got home. what did i miss fellas?


You missed a real piece of big show


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

The crowd is booing The Rock.

Tough crowd.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> Is that really Punk's sister?


i need to get in with that family.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

What's up with the lights being dimmed for Rock's promos lately?


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

Do something already god


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I live in Atlanta, its one of the worse places to live if you wnat passion in sports or events. atlanta is the land of the golf clap


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Is that really Punk's sister?


She looks like Emily Maynard from the Bachelor/Bachelorette.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

wow, the crowd is more split than i thought it would be


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Hate how long he takes to just speak. Same EVERY time.

Raise microphone > Suddenly stop > Listen to a chant that isn't happening in the hope it occurs > It does > Listen > Fake smile > Rinse and repeat.

Fuck right off please. JUST TALK.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't think the crowd is dead I think it is the layout of Phillips Arena. Acoustically challenged venue.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Evolution said:


> I wish they'd go back to the Rock that used to wear those "$900 shirts".


.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

For god sakes you're my dentist. :lmao


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

lmao at the Rocks dentist.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I legit LOL'ed at the dentist!!!!

Betty White??? OH MY GOODNESS!!! I AM SO LAUGHING SO GOOD OUT LOUD RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

stop with the comedy.

also dwayne talking about vanessa hudgens.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

JanOneTwelve said:


> I don't think the crowd is dead I think it is the layout of Phillips Arena. Acoustically challenged venue.


No. Atlanta is boring period


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock's dentist.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh good. A Betty White joke.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Eating some pie right now. Homemade apple pie.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Let's cut the jokes and get this shit going. Pretty annoyed by this shitty show


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pie.....yummy!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JanOneTwelve said:


> I don't think the crowd is dead I think it is the layout of Phillips Arena. Acoustically challenged venue.


To be honest, I often wonder how many bad crowds on TV are a result of things like this and bad audio production.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

DE JA VU LAYETH THE SMACK DOWN BRAH


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Civil Pie is about to be trending...everyone head to twitter lol


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't believe Taker and Triple didn't even show up.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

"The Rock's not gonna drop his pants, you're his dentist!" Lmao.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The old Rock used to come out and take charge. This new Rock comes out and waits for a chant that the crowd is usually too dense to formulate for a while. Still good though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Whisker Biscuit.*


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

The less HHH/Taker the better. Of course Smackdown might just be entirely reserved for the HHH/Taker build.

JESUS I know this show has sucked but damnit never hold another live tv taping in Atlanta ever again..never mind another WM or PPV.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I've been hearing quite a few boos in the crowd. Won't matter in Miami though.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol @ people booing their own state god this crowd is retarded


pandering.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Florida State Seminole war chant???


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL at the just talk guy. The Rock is Rock because he pauses like that in his promos. Its Public Speaking 101 for a wrestler.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rock cold Dwayne Austin.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Where'd you find that?
> 
> And wow, no Undertaker/Haitch segment tonight. Are they purposely trying to have a mediocre show?


http://jayskyy.tumblr.com/post/13300524281/wwerares-cm-punks-sister-mika-brooks-damn

Just randomly found it. Not sure if legit.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

You people want the comedy dropped? I am seriously laughing.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Please don't put Cena over Rock...please don't


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Another Boots to Asses chant? Give it a rest guy


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

jacobdaniel said:


> What's up with the lights being dimmed for Rock's promos lately?


I was just thinking the same. I have no idea why.

Rock is still caught up in the confusion of being in 3rd and 1st person.
Quite a few boos. Guess he's just gonna ignore them. Come on Rocky.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Did that really just happen? That was houseshow cringe worthy shit.


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

They should be chanting "This is boring" or "Already heard this"


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Blah blah blah


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

wtf RVD is trending lmao


----------



## Amarru (Jul 3, 2011)

The Rock said bullshit again.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> I can't believe Taker and Triple didn't even show up.


Triple Hog couldn't come because his wife wouldn't let him.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok wait? No UT/Triple H segment? Wow...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just had a no satellite signal from sky there lol


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

he wokethem up with the millions chant.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Rock never fails to wake up the crowd. That "Millions" was LOUD


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

this atlanta crowd are retards, cant get a loud chant going


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Prideisking said:


> No. Atlanta is boring period


Really? That is very surprising to me. I mean sure Hawks but Falcons and Braves have a pretty loyal fan base don't they?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Sooooo.... about Wrestlemania...


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Shit crowd.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> http://jayskyy.tumblr.com/post/13300524281/wwerares-cm-punks-sister-mika-brooks-damn
> 
> Just randomly found it. Not sure if legit.


Mika Brooks? I thought her name was Shelene.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Who let the "SUPER DRAGON" chant guy in?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Here comes cena to save the show.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

AND THE ROCK MEANSS EVERRR

haven't heard that for years


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This promo deserves a better crowd. The rest of the show not so much.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm actually glad for Cena to come out for a promo off. That was getting really bad.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

whoever is left standing tall at the end of this segment prolly wont go over Sunday


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Are they trying to make Rock boring? FUCK THIS BRING IN taker AND hunter! This is so boring.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

business is about to pick up


(hopefully)


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

I think last week was considered the final hype so to speak for Triple H/Taker. This week it's all about Rock/Cena and Team Johnny/Team Teddy ..which just sounds ridiculous


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

John Cena talking into the camera during his entrance annoys me to no end. Although to be fair, I've never been a fan.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This crowd barely popped for either of them. Only guy that saved this crowd tonight: Booker T.


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

So many mixed chants. Figured with all the rappers in Atlanta, they'd have some kind of rhythm LOL


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

It's Yawwwwn Cena....


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

JanOneTwelve said:


> Really? That is very surprising to me. I mean sure Hawks but Falcons and Braves have a pretty loyal fan base don't they?


Braves do, falcons not at all. An Atlanta Falcons ticket can cost about 50 dollars and thats for a good seat on the teams website.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Cena's the man! rock sucks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Rock ever going to mention that his leaving allowed for Cena to get his push in the first place?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Actually happy Cena interrupted that (mad that I'm happy about that. Haha) Not like it's about to make the segment any better though. They're just about to repeat themselves for the 555466848877415626536568486415531 time.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

CenationHLR said:


> Here comes cena to ruin the show.


Yep.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Put HHH, TAKER, CENA and ROCK in the RING and let HBK kick all four in the face... Vince realizes people haven't paid for this yet right?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

JanOneTwelve said:


> Really? That is very surprising to me. I mean sure Hawks but Falcons and Braves have a pretty loyal fan base don't they?


Nope.

Strictly a college sports town.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cena is gonna be like Tito Ortiz and The Rock is gonna be like Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

WWE's sound system is fucked up


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cena probably doesn't know WrestleMania's in Rock's hometown.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

dwayne needs new attire so bad. he looks so weird.


also Cena with his stupid jokey tone is annoying the shit out of me. go back to your fake boston accent.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Cena just curtsy?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena...you and your silly smirk..


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Still with the every single night thing?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fuck your smile, John boy...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cena's so lame sometimes. :lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

You can't wrestle chants, fuck yes


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

SCRILLA ISN'T DOWN WITH DWAYNE


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh god give it a rest Cena, we get it your here every night, IT'S YOUR FREAKING JOB YOU IDIOT


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cena is such a fuckin troll.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

this heel turn needs to happen i would mark out like fuck


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Anything apparently will trend


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ChromeMan said:


> Mika Brooks? I thought her name was Shelene.


I don't know. I only pay attention to Punk and hope his trunks slip off. Don't care about his family and don't pay attention to them or their names.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

i thought they were saying you cant wrestle...it changed to fruity pebbles


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

John Cena is a troll.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Still don't get why Cena brings up Rock's penis in every promo


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

RetepAdam. said:


> Nope.
> 
> Strictly a college sports town.


I have twin friends one that works for the Hawks and the other the Falcons. They have concurred this. DAMN SAD. I mean the Braves and Falcons are cool teams. Even the Hawks now.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

How bout some subtlety John?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

The road to wrestlemania should never go through atlanta


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Why is Cena intentionally killing the crowd right now?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

That was really gay Cena...never talk about a Man's Johnson (No Pun Intended)


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I still have no idea why these guys are fighting.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol is cena nervous


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What is up with the acoustics for the crowd? It sounds weird.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This crowd is officially drunk


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Should of had a Piper's pit


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

piped in lets go cena chants lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Stop waiting for chants and just talk. This is annoying.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, Cena pandering to the crowd


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Peterf93 said:


> this atlanta crowd are retards, cant get a loud chant going


Not true when the Throne came to town the people started up a small earthquake this show just sucks ass.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, what a great promo. These just get better every single week!

unk2


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The reason why John Cena is better on the mic then the Rock is because the Rock is a "kayfabe character", Cena is just talking. Duh, it's more natural.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena is so cheesy.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

this is soooo boring


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> I still have no idea why these guys are fighting.


That's what bothers the fuck out of me.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

End this awful promo already.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I fucking hate Cena.. I wanna knock this bastards head off.
Lets see if he's still smirking when I kick him in the face.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Someone else needs to tell Cena the "whatever you're calling your penis" line isn't funny anymore. Obviously multiple crowds of 50,000+ aren't enough.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

JanOneTwelve said:


> I have twin friends one that works for the Hawks and the other the Falcons. They have concurred this. DAMN SAD. I mean the Braves and Falcons are cool teams. Even the Hawks now.


RISE UP!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fuck you cena, basically coming out and saying "i'll never turn heel"....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

is there point in there somewhere Cena?


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

cena is trolling everyone! i love it


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

John Cena is laying an EGGGGGGGGGGGGGG right now.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

This promo by Cena is really really bad.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

wait did Taker/HHH have a promo or did I miss it


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Cena is turning heel. Too much arrogance/trolling.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> I fucking hate Cena.. I wanna knock this bastards head off.
> Lets see if he's still smirking when I kick him in the face.


He'd probably kick the shit out of you.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Or you're a corporate shill that just does whatever his bosses want. Either or. 

At least he isn't playing underdog. He always fucking wins!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

This is really fucking bad. Like embarrassingly bad.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Is Cena still rambling?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

The Rock is not impressed


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Please do not announce next years manias main event a year in advance...pretty sure that experiment failed at least in booking terms...Mania does sell it itself...


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Did Rock mention Betty White? Ugh, his act is so stale.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ah fuck this. I'm watching Daily Show.


----------



## TheModel (Feb 28, 2012)

Peterf93 said:


> cena is trolling everyone! i love it


smarks are rooting for cena while marks are rooting for Rock.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

1004 holds sign. :lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cena's going to win?

Nah.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Cena trolling his ass off with this promo.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

welp... looks like Rock is winning


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Cena is turning heel. Too much arrogance/trolling.


nope. Just being Cena


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

How is Cena NOT a heel right now with this promo?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cena needs to take a lesson from Lance Storm and be serious for a moment.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Give it up Cena. You'll never be good to shine The Rock's shoes.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Man, Cena is so self centered lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock was there in 1996-97 when WCW was kicking their asses.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HOLD NUMBER 3... ARRRRRRRMBARRRRRR!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

How the fuck is there no Piper's Pit for this?

Fuck you, WWE.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

"I'm the guy who's been here when it wasn't so cool to be a WWE Superstar."

No. You're the *reason* it hasn't been so cool to be a WWE Superstar.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

What in the blue hell is this? Is he really going heel? I do not understand how this can be the Raw before Wrestlemania?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Cena is owning right now. Telling it like it is.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This crowd is officially DEAD


ftfy


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This promo needs to start picking up quick


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Good lord give it a rest Cena


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

We got the point 6 weeks ok guys, seriously


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh god. Cena sounds so blissfully ignorant.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

rock looks genuinly pissed, selling it very well


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Total Package said:


> 1004 holds sign. :lmao


ARMBAR!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Feels like he's been rambling forever.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Like your character? LIKE YOUR FUCKIN' CHARACTER?!?!

Stay in kayfabe you shithead.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Ugh!!! Can Cena just shut the fuck up and stop being a corny bitch?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena is heel right now


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

What did Cena just say?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

It wasn't cool to be a WWE superstar in large part BECAUSE of you, John.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is Cena trying to make The Rock feel bad for Cena and "throw" the match for him?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

God damn.....O_O Cena


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I want The Rock to say "yeah you're right. That's why I won't be giving you a match. The whole thing has been call off". Peace.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fucking terrible promo. Fucking terrible Raw. Still episode has literally made me tired.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Remind you of Stone Cold before WM17, anyone?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

....and you're one of the main 
reasons it wasn't so cool to be in the wwe.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cenas promo: I'm here blah blah i've been here blah blah this is what i love to do blah blah


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Cena pullin off the Austin WrestleMania 17 "I have to win" speech, Cena to turn heel



Total Package said:


> HOLD NUMBER 3... ARRRRRRRMBARRRRRR!


classic


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Rock has folds of skin on the back of his head. It is how you tell how old a ***** is. You count the rolls and measure their depth just as you cut a tree in half and count the circles.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> How the fuck is there no Piper's Pit for this?
> 
> Fuck you, WWE.


For real.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena has to turn heel!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Stop bleeping assholes. Missing whole lines.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

this crowd is so shit


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Own him Rocky. OWN HIM


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

CenationHLR said:


> Cena is owning right now. Telling it like it is.


lol...compared to his first promos 3-4 weeks ago? no, hes not even CLOSE to "owning"...


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

stop editing this shit, USA/WWE

nothing kills a promo more than not hearing wtf they say


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

i think this promo is great, hyping me up


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is God awful. I can't believe that every single Rock/Cena promo these past six weeks have been bad. A promo featuring John motherfucking Cena and The motherfucking Rock, bad.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

HBK should have come out when he said he beat Hogan and Austin.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock amp'in this shit up!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> Cena is owning right now. Telling it like it is.


Hardly. What you're hearing right now is owning.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

o NOT smile John!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I hate Cena but that was so bad it was good


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Rock is going to beat Cena this sunday but right now I wanna see fighting.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope these two get physical.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Everybody's getting muted, this is total f_______________.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lame ending.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

WTF NO BRAWL?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*HOW ARE YOU NOT GOING TO HAVE A PULL-APART BRAWL?!?!?*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And that's it? Alright then.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Boring, pointless promo.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lame


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Welp, that was it for the Road to Wrestlemania this year.

(no Smackdown doesn't count, don't be silly)


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Weak...fucking...sauce


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

That was awesome


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

So very very weak.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

wtf is that it

really brahhhhhhhhhh


REALLY BRAH

REALLY DAT IT BRAH?!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That promo coulda used some drunkard dads and illegitimate kids to spice it up.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

No HHH, Taker, HBK, or Piper. So fucking boring.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Such an awesome promo and it ends so abruptly. Could have capped it off so much better.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WEAKKKKKKKKKKKKK fpalm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wait...what??? That's it?? 
F me for watching this! Uggh....I'm an addict and I hate that I am!


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Dammit....I said save.us rock.....that may have been the worst last raw before wrestlemania ever....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Final card:

Hell In A Cell
Triple H vs. The Undertaker with Shawn Michaels as the Special Guest Referee

Singles Match
The Rock vs. John Cena

WWE Championship
CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho

World Heavyweight Championship
Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus

WWE Intercontinental Championship
Cody Rhodes vs. The Big Show

12 Man Tag Team Match - Team Long vs. Team Laurinaitis
Team Long - Santino Marella (Captain), R-Truth, Kofi Kingston, The Great Khali, Zack Ryder and Booker T vs. Team Laurinaitis - David Otunga (Captain), Jack Swagger, Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre, Mark Henry and The Miz.

Singles Match
Kane vs. Randy Orton

Divas Tag Team Match
Kelly Kelly and Maria Menounos vs. Eve Torres and Beth Phoenix


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Terrible RAW. Not a single good promo, pop of the night was Booker (although I feel good for him), Christian off the WM card, and the best match of the night (the opening tag match) was just solid, nothing more.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

soooooooo theres a wrestlemania on Sunday?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey, the rock showed up...nice!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Good ending segment. Rock/Cena did great on the mic, still though no brawl but that was expected. Horrible RAW to lead into Mania though.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This should have been the best Road to Wrestlemania in years. Unbelievable.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Brace yourselves. There will be more "omg shit ending" posts coming.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wrestlemania's gonna be shit lol

And a years worth of build up to Rock/Cena and that's what we get? A bitchfest. Didn't even end in a brawl or anything.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Was that it. Really? 

Raw was terrible


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Catalanotto said:


> How the fuck is there no Piper's Pit for this?
> 
> Fuck you, WWE.


I don't even think Piper's Pit would of saved this. 

I can't believe they had a go home show like this. They've had much better in years prior. It's like they just put notes from each writer's pad together and called it a show without any tweaks, discussion or nothing.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Cena was doing well till he started bragging about how great he is and how long he has been in the WWE. Rock got like 2 lines, what a jip.

Highlight was Cena saying he has to win, TURN HEEL JOHN FOR FUCK SAKE, THE ONLY ENDING THAT WILL MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY IS A HEEL TURN, SO JUST FUCKING DO IT ALREADY


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

wow. replay of thelast few weeks


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

That was the best promo out of this whole Rock/Cena program. Cena went a bit too long but he delivered as well as Rock. I loved that they put the childishness away and acted liked two grown ass men.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The lack of physical violence is what really made this feud less meaningful as it could have been. All both of them really did the enitre fued so far was talk with the very rare finisher every now and then. No fists were flying or bodies taken down to the mat,just mostly talk.Rock vs. Stone Cold and Rock vs Hogan were great because they included violence to prove their hate and agression towards each other. With Rock vs Cena, we just get a lot of crowd pandering from the Rock and a lot of cheesey smiles Cena. Not once in the feuds with Hogan and Austin was there ever a chessey smile and corny jokes. Fuck Cena, you really just got stale bro, and Rock just really doesn't seem to be bringing his A-Game to Cena. I just feel The Rock just isn't getting into it like he did with his past feuds.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow...how very underwhelming.


----------



## jote (Oct 6, 2008)

John Cena > the rock 10x over


----------



## Deadman8 (Sep 22, 2005)

This is actually Vince's way of saying: Do you wanna see them fight? Then buy the pay-per-view on Sunday...


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

This is the worst buildup to Wrestlemania ever. Not just Cena/Rock, but everything.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I was pumped for WM.

Now im less pumped.

Well done, WWE.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Weak go home show. Rock/Cena promo was solid but didn't really resonate well with me as a final confrontation before 'the biggest match of all-time'. Enjoyed the HHH/Taker video. The rest was completely and utterly forgettable. Like Booker being on Team Teddy, don't like Christian missing Mania although I'll be okay with it if he goes after Punk when he comes back.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm surprised Rock didn't fall asleep while Cena was rambling.

First WM I'm not going to watch since WM18. I don't know a single soul in the area who would go to BW3s to watch it with me and I don't really care to see it.

Down she goes.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

That was the promo I was waiting for from the Rock and John Cena. But what happened to the ending? I looked down at my phone for a second and RAW just ended. That was weird.

Has anybody heard anything about why Christian was taken off the WM card?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

HOW COULD THEY FUCK UP THE BUILDUP FOR ONE OF THE OF GREATEST CARDS IN HISTORY? HOW?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

weakest go home show ever .. they spend the whole show building the Long/Laurintis tag match fpalm


----------



## someguy12 (Jun 28, 2011)

3.5/10....pop of the night was for a announcer, 3 squash matches, no hhh/undertaker, khali was in a match, kelly kelly wrestled,etc.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

thought the show sucked except for the last promo which was great.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

What the fuck is that. They are wrestlers and no one fucking fights. No intensity at all...


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Not once. They didn't let The Rock truly go off on Cena at all. How many times did we have to hear Cena whine about Rock not being there, but The Rock doesn't get the chance to explain why he did what he did like in the Facebook video he made last year. That was the only time he truly called out Cena for what he is seen to be, a phony. By not letting Rock did the digs on Cena like Cena did on Rock it kind of soured the feud. I'm still excited for the match, but like you guys have said, it could have been so much better.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

SonoShion said:


> I was pumped for WM.
> 
> Now im less pumped.
> 
> Well done, WWE.


Just what I was going to post.

Way to lose momentum.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

PacoAwesome said:


> The lack of physical violence is what really made this feud less meaningful as it could have been. All both of them really did the enitre fued so far was talk with the very rare finisher every now and then. No fists were flying or bodies taken down to the mat,just mostly talk.Rock vs. Stone Cold and Rock vs Hogan were great because they included violence to prove their hate and agression towards each other. With Rock vs Cena, we just get a lot of crowd pandering from the Rock and a lot of cheesey smiles Cena. Not once in the feuds with Hogan and Austin was there ever a chessey smile and corny jokes. Fuck Cena, you really just got stale bro, and Rock just really doesn't seem to be bringing his A-Game to Cena. I just feel The Rock just isn't getting into it like he did with his past feuds.


why give it away on tv for free? it adds to the intensity of the match...they havent touched eachother and they're chomping at the bit...while theyve been bitching and just repeating themselves for months now, finally they got down to business..i was bored with this feud, but some how now im into it.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not only no physicality, there was no Piper, HHH, HBK or Taker. They couldn't even bring back Edge to do the Cutting Edge between the 2? Pathetic. Saying "goddamn" isn't enough. With all that was said towards another it would make sense for them to brawl but noooo. Absolutely pathetic job by WWE and unless something crazy happens if Cena's not a full-fledged heel by next Monday night I might be done.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

That was one amazing promo, but Rock has to win, otherwise this feud will make no sense. And Cena must turn heel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait, they had the Smackdown/NXT/Superstar tapings before Raw? That would explain why the crowd was so dead. That's a lot of taping to sit through.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm surprised they didn't brawl at the end. This has been the worst build up for a WM main event ever.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

I love that Booker will get to compete at Wrestlemania but its kind of sad an announcer's move over and has more credibility than 1/2 of the people in the match.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeffy said:


> That was one amazing promo, but Rock has to win, otherwise this feud will make no sense. And Cena must turn heel.


Why does the Rock have to win and why does Cena have to turn heel?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cutting Christian off the wm card did it for me. worst raw on the road to wm


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

How the fuck are people saying Mania will be shit? The build might have been shit, but how can you say the show itself will be with that card? The matches will more than likely deliver, thus rendering it a good show. If the matches suck, then you can say Mania was shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The stuff I liked about Raw: 

The Taker/HHH video package was epic. It was definitely better than one of their long winded, drawn out, and boring segments where nothing of substance is said. 

Cody Rhodes being Cody Rhodes was great. 

The Punk/Jericho stuff was fantastic and I loved Punk's reaction to what Jericho had to say. All great stuff. 

The closer with Cena/Rock was solid. Nowhere near their best, but it was alright enough. I really wish Rock had hit on certain points to counteract Cena: 

"I was here when it wasn't cool to be here"
"Cena, you're the reason it wasn't cool to be here" 

"You left when it wasn't cool to be here" 
"The Rock was, here when WCW was beating the WWE in the ratings and I had to help dig them out of that hole". 

"You up and left Rock"
"Do you really think you would have been the star you are if I hadn't left?" 

Things like that, but overall, the segment was intense and got the point across that they hate each other, so that's fine. 


The rest of the show was either forgettable or centered around something I didn't care about so there. I guess it was a solid show overall.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

So what did they say that got beeped out? It sounded like "Goddamn," but that wouldn't go over too well in the Bible Belt. :/


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stone Hot said:


> Cutting Christian off the wm card did it for me. worst raw on the road to wm


lol IWC fanboy rage at it's finest right here.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

hopefully JR will replace Booker after the GM match.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Very underwhelming end to the last Raw before Mania.

John Cena was the worst he's been on the Mic in the last 5 weeks. He was, really bad.

Same old bulllsh*t points that no one cares about. Lord knows why WWE are using that angle, it's beyond me.

Thought The Rock did well for his last 2 minutes.

But, just very underwhelming overall.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

Scrotey Loads said:


> So what did they say that got beeped out? It sounded like "Goddamn," but that wouldn't go over too well in the Bible Belt. :/


This.

I am really curious.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought the show was solid, and lol at people wanting Rock and Cena to trade blows. You need to pay to see them fight.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I was pumped for WM before tonight, now not so much.

Jericho on a titantron for a minute? Not even there live?
No Taker/HHH/HBK
No physical interaction between Rock/Cena

Wonder why Christian got pulled off the card..


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

Mr. G said:


> Not once. They didn't let The Rock truly go off on Cena at all. How many times did we have to hear Cena whine about Rock not being there, but The Rock doesn't get the chance to explain why he did what he did like in the Facebook video he made last year. That was the only time he truly called out Cena for what he is seen to be, a phony. By not letting Rock did the digs on Cena like Cena did on Rock it kind of soured the feud. I'm still excited for the match, but like you guys have said, it could have been so much better.


That's what I didn't understand. It seems like the WWE saw the video and told Rock to tone it down because Cena is their cash cow and not bury him.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bubz said:


> How the fuck are people saying Mania will be shit? The build might have been shit, but how can you say the show itself will be with that card? The matches will more than likely deliver, thus rendering it a good show. If the matches suck, then you can say Mania was shit.


What makes a great pay per view? 3 things 

The Build-up 
The Payoff
The Aftermath


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Wait, they had the Smackdown/NXT/Superstar tapings before Raw? That would explain why the crowd was so dead. That's a lot of taping to sit through.


That's actually a very good point. I do not envy any person who has to sit through an episode of NXT.


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

Raw just "Big Showed" the road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I didn't watch RAW, but reading the spoilers, was there no Triple H/Undertaker/Shawn Michaels stuff?


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

I did love the way The Rock addressed the fact that he is NOT a f*cking visitor in the WWE.

Why even have Cena say that sh*t? THE ROCK, a VISITOR? Just so happens to be one of the greatest WWE Superstars of all time, an Icon. What a joke.

Thank God that was addressed. I simply can't fathom why he was given that material.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> The Rock has folds of skin on the back of his head. It is how you tell how old a ***** is. You count the rolls and measure their depth just as you cut a tree in half and count the circles.


That's the first lesson in math school for KKK members you get?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Drew is on the card......YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

TripleG said:


> The stuff I liked about Raw:
> 
> The Taker/HHH video package was epic. It was definitely better than one of their long winded, drawn out, and boring segments where nothing of substance is said.
> 
> ...


It's clear as day that the Rock has been holding back on Cena for the past year now. They even had to give Cena ammo with the wrist notes to make him seem credible.

It just proves that Cena will never.....eeeever be in the same league as The Rock, Austin, Hogan etc no matter how hard he tries..


----------



## teamAwesome (Jun 28, 2011)

what a fucking shit promo same old garbage from cena and rock for the past year


----------



## hbk2112007 (May 14, 2007)

*HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

Seriously? WWE WHY!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Drew is on the card......YES! YES! YES! YES!


I'M MARKING OUT BRO!


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

YaoGuai said:


> Raw just "Big Showed" the road to Wrestlemania.


Freaking hilarious, I just spit out my water reading this.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

I liked the rock vs cena segment and really liked that they will only touch it other at their match. I think it will feel more special when it finally happens.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Only good thing from RAW tonight was the video package for Taker/HBK/HHH, shame none of them were there. And Cody Rhodes promo, good job to him.



YaoGuai said:


> Raw just "Big Showed" the road to Wrestlemania.


lmfao.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk/Jericho had a pretty good thing going with being the best and having some respect and saying they're going to steal the show. The family stuff just seems so rushed and tacked on.

No HHH/Taker/HBK on the go home show besides a video package. Great thinking.

Khali/Henry was pointless as was Santino Otunga. Miz being added to the match was good, but McIntyre and Booker (as much as I like him) were pretty bad choices. We had to sit through a Brodus squash only for him not to be added to team Teddy and kill time.

Bryan/Sheamus has no build to speak of really though their match could be great if given time. Same for kane/orton besides the whole having a good match part.

Rock/Cena should have been the best build up in years but it's fallen completely flat. This week was definitely their best promo but they should have made it much more serious and personal. A match that's supposed to be this important shouldn't be filled with them pausing for chants, twitter mentions, comedy, and no selling the other's insults.

That being said, the actual card does have great potential. The divas match, Teddy vs Johnny, and Orton vs Kane will probably be bad. Cody/Show could be decent. Bryan/Sheamus could be pretty good. Punk/Jericho, HHH/Taker, and Rock/Cena all have potential to be great matches.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Would it have hurt the WWE if Cena/Rock went nose to nose or have a little shoving contest? They been saying the same fucking shit over and over to each other for weeks already. I know you want to make people pay to see them fight but give us a fucking taste at least. I really don't feel any heat between the two, it just feel like empty words being thrown at each other.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Normally Im one to find good in every show, I try to atleast but this was just weak, Everything has just felt rushed for some reason.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

Possible they'll be at SmackDown to give that show some big final WrestleMania hook?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

I would've loved to have seen more from them, but they really didn't need it. The match is already built, last week was their final encounter, this week was all about the definitive main event Rock/Cena. We did get an awesome video package and honestly, I'm just ready to see them in the Cell!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I was not gonna order the ppv before raw now I decided I'm not gonna watch it after raw especially since they took out Christian.
I was planning on watching it after WM but it looks like I'm going to watch The Killing and Mad Men on their regular schedule time.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Booker On Commentary was awesome though, I could do without Lawler.


----------



## Truth_Mark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

I agree it wasn't needed, but to not have them on the show? As far as a 'go-home' Raw this one was just terrible. 3/10.


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

TripleG said:


> The stuff I liked about Raw:
> 
> The Taker/HHH video package was epic. It was definitely better than one of their long winded, drawn out, and boring segments where nothing of substance is said.
> 
> ...


The Rock could and should have but the WWE doesn't want their cash cow looking like a fool. 

That "I was here when it wasn't cool" was freaking bs. WWE was on the verge of closing up shop if it wasn't for guys like Austin, Rock, Taker, DX, even Mick Foley that kept the WWE alive.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

What else can they say?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

Isn't the Smackdown before WrestleMania always some fan Axxess BS???? I wish they would appear there... :no:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"The rest of the card is built up like shit, but don't worry, since we have Rock/Cena, we're SURELY going to get a mill buys"- Vince McMahon tonight after the show ended.

One problem Vince, what happens after Mania? Looking forward to the dipping ratings and your company tearing itself apart because of the lack of anything creatively you have given to your viewers for the last 3 years.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope Booker T being on Team Teddy is an opening for J.R to join commentary at Mania.


----------



## Truth_Mark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*



Danjo1986 said:


> What else can they say?


True. But they should have been on in some capacity. Jesus, Cena/Rock have been saying the same things for 1 and 1/2 months and they're still on every week.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

They don't have anything else to talk about without sounding repetitive.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

illmat said:


> The Rock could and should have but the WWE doesn't want their cash cow looking like a fool.
> 
> That "I was here when it wasn't cool" was freaking bs. WWE was on the verge of closing up shop if it wasn't for guys like Austin, Rock, Taker, DX, even Mick Foley that kept the WWE alive.


The Rock debuted in the WWE when the WWE was in a slump in terms of popularity and starpower, lolcena.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> That's actually a very good point. I do not envy any person who has to sit through an episode of NXT.


I sat through an episode of NXT right before I watched Raw. NXT was better, y'know.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> The stuff I liked about Raw:
> 
> The Taker/HHH video package was epic. It was definitely better than one of their long winded, drawn out, and boring segments where nothing of substance is said.
> 
> ...


It wasn't about burying him tonight. That would of buried him and the company. Rock wont do that.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

One question, where the fuck was Undertaker and Triple H?


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

I wish that when Cena mentioned himself being booed and how unlike all other people who get that treatment including rock, he won't change. I wish Rock mentioned that listening to the people and reacting to those boos gave birth to the man that he is today. He could of made it seem that the rock is in it for the people, while Cena's only in it for himself since he ignores the people.

Oh well.

Cena comes off heelish sometimes, especially when he mentions about how the people boo him and he's good and doesn't care. A lot of heels feel that way too in the stories sir.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Green Light said:


> One question, where the fuck was Undertaker and Triple H?


They had there blow off last week. This was Rock/Cena week.

Plus, they got there brilliant video package.


----------



## theoriginalmquan (Jan 3, 2012)

Green Light said:


> One question, where the fuck was Undertaker and Triple H?


promo'd


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

I was suprise that neither one of them was on RAW tonight, even though their promos are so repetitive and boring, you'll still think they'll show up to build up the match, which is in 6 days by the way.

But then again, this whole ''End of an Era'' thing is so boring.Every time those 3 talk its the same thing.

_*Shawn Michaels makes his entrance first*_
_* Triple H makes his entrance immediately after Shawn.*_

_5 mins go by_

_*Undertaker makes his entrance, walking down to the ring at the speed of snail.*_

_ * Purple hue engulf Arena*_

Undertaker- ''This match has to be _....(2 min pause)...._ pure.'' (while looking at Shawn)

HHH- ''This match will be the End of An Era.''( with his nose poking Taker in the eye)

HBK- In the background smiling, then getting serious, then smiling again, then getting serious again.

_Taker looks at HHH, 
HHH looks at HBK, 
HBK looks at Taker, 
Taker look at HBK, 
HHH looks at Taker.
I'm looking for the remote._

*Taker leaves*

*End of Segment*


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Green Light said:


> One question, where the fuck was Undertaker and Triple H?


To hell with them. Where the fuck was Aksana?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking garbage segment between Rock and Cena. Same goddamn bullshit we've seen for a year now. OH LOOK, BOOTS TO ASSES VS 'I AM HERE EVERY SINGLE NIGHT, WITH A SMILE ON MY FACE, I NEVER LEFT'

Boring, just like their match will be.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

They appear on Smackdown. But still


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> Fucking garbage segment between Rock and Cena. Same goddamn bullshit we've seen for a year now. OH LOOK, BOOTS TO ASSES VS 'I AM HERE EVERY SINGLE NIGHT, WITH A SMILE ON MY FACE, I NEVER LEFT'
> 
> Boring, just like their match will be.


Sadly, this.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> They had there blow off last week.  This was Rock/Cena week.
> 
> Plus, they got there brilliant video package.


but rock/cena got like 5 vid packages and a promo, but oh well we might get taker/triple h on smackdown.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

Despite what they could have said. This is a stupid thing to not include on top of a terrible promo from the "Main Event." This Raw was bad............


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Few things

1.Damnit Hawkins finally is on RAW again and bam gets squashed. Him and Reks need to be on RAW more in tag matches come one WWE its not that hard to make the divison interesting again.

2.Way to squash your tag champs WWE.

3.Brodus Clay and Hornswoggle, 2 prime examples of why im a closet wrestling fan, when I was watching RAW my gf came over and I had to find the remote and turn it off. I even got embarrassed that the pizza guy saw Brodus Clay do that dumbass dance


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Redrox said:


> I hope Booker T being on Team Teddy is an opening for J.R to join commentary at Mania.


I hope so. I'd mark for JR and King on commentary since Cole is associated with Team Johnny and Booker is on Team Teddy.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hopefully there is change the night after Wm


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Few things
> 
> 1.Damnit Hawkins finally is on RAW again and bam gets squashed. Him and Reks need to be on RAW more in tag matches come one WWE its not that hard to make the divison interesting again.
> 
> ...


what makes it even worst I used to always enjoy watching rikishi shake his 400 pound ass, because that big bastard could actually dance.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Enjoyed parts of Raw. Punk's intensity was awesome. I like the looks of Team Ace/Long. Meh at the Cena/Rock stuff, kinda lame.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

attitudEra said:


> what makes it even worst I used to always enjoy watching rikishi shake his 400 pound ass, because that big bastard could actually dance.


Yea Rikishi was kinda cool though. Nothing is cool about Brodus. Except Naomi and Cameron, Damn the things I would do to both of them(Y)


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Fucking garbage segment between Rock and Cena. Same goddamn bullshit we've seen for a year now. OH LOOK, BOOTS TO ASSES VS 'I AM HERE EVERY SINGLE NIGHT, WITH A SMILE ON MY FACE, I NEVER LEFT'
> 
> Boring, just like their match will be.


Lmbo, Do you see how Piper ( In your avy) shakes his head, then turns serious to the person?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The whole Brodus thing is just bullshit. They want to push this guy yet all he does is dance. Wow, SUCH A FUCKING DESERVING GUY, AMIRITE??

I have always disliked Brodus but if they want to make him a somewhat credible wrestler, stop having him waste people's time with stupid 2 second matches where he just squashes everyone. I would MUCH rather watch Curt Hawkins in some kind of feud than watch this fat fuck waste my time with his stupid dancing with his stupid whores. Absolute joke.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> The whole Brodus thing is just bullshit. They want to push this guy yet all he does is dance. Wow, SUCH A FUCKING DESERVING GUY, AMIRITE??
> 
> I have always disliked Brodus but if they want to make him a somewhat credible wrestler, stop having him waste people's time with stupid 2 second matches where he just squashes everyone. I would MUCH rather watch Curt Hawkins in some kind of feud than watch this fat fuck waste my time with his stupid dancing with his stupid whores. Absolute joke.


I agree, but do you have anymore sigs where Piper turns serious like that?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

YaoGuai said:


> Raw just "Big Showed" the road to Wrestlemania.


LOL!

Highlights of tonight's RAW: Cody Rhodes and CM Punk's anger.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, I've grown tired of the Brodus Clay thing and I don't think it will go anywhere.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Plus hes getting little to no reaction now.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I like Brodus, he just needs a story line and some credible opponents.

Cody Rhodes was the highlight of the show tonight in my opinion. Great promo


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Did WWE "Big Show" their Wrestlemania go-home show?*

Seriously is that it? is Wrestlemania really just 6 days away? basically nothing of note happened. 

HBK, HBK and Taker wern't even on the show, isn't this match supposed to be the "end of an era"? why the fuck didn't they get any storyline advancement but we got a meaningless Brodus Clay squash. Fucking Christian isn't even on the card anymore and instead of getting an adequate replacement in Del Rio we get Drew Fucking Mac who hasn't won a match since 2009 or something.

The Rock and Cena promo was good and I enjoyed Punk getting heated but pretty much everything else on the show was anti climatic and underwhelming.

Your thoughts, did WWE "Big Show" their WM go-home show?


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE "Big Show" their Wrestlemania go-home show?*

It's as if they aren't even trying. They must figure that people will pay for the names and they need no thought in the storylines. Wrong. I for one won't be giving them a dime this year and I'm sure I'm not alone...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Did WWE "Big Show" their Wrestlemania go-home show?*

True. This has been one of the worst builds I have ever seen, but look at the card, of course it could still be booked into the dirt, but it's a great card, and that's all that mattered to them. Especially seeing as they had Rock on the card. 

Also, LOL at the Cody promo, that was great, and that should easily catch on. (Y)


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

Bubz said:


> How the fuck are people saying Mania will be shit? The build might have been shit, but how can you say the show itself will be with that card? The matches will more than likely deliver, thus rendering it a good show. If the matches suck, then you can say Mania was shit.


it's the emo i mean iwc community, they are so well developed at hating everything they can see into the future and hate stuff they know will be shit


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

cody was great he always delivers intelligent promos.the christian injury kayfabe or real is disappointing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pop Tatari said:


> cody was great he always delivers intelligent promos.the christian injury kayfabe or real is disappointing.


Yeah, the match imo lost a lot of cred, I was waiting for someone's music to hit so I could mark, then I saw Booker (I ain't mad) but still...


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, the match imo lost a lot of cred, I was waiting for someone's music to hit so I could mark, then I saw Booker (I ain't mad) but still...


it should still be a good match but i was mainly looking forward to seeing christian.If this is kayfabe then he better win the wwe title.


----------



## blazeee (Mar 20, 2012)

*What did the rock say*

what did the rock say tonight that was bleeped?


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

Yeah that really surprised me as well. I thought RAW was a little dull for the show before Wrestlemania.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: What did the rock say*

Something about not coming back and being a godamn bitch


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What did the rock say*

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT THE ROCK SAYS!


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i love how everybody says " but its a good card"...every year is a good card and almost every year wrestlemania ends up failing below expectations...wwe spends so much time at wrestlemania on sizzle but they dont deliver the steak...

i mean honestly, the last several wrestlemanias has had 1 or 2 great matches , and the rest of the show is forgettable ...there is so much wasted time at wrestlemania on singers, video packages, entrances, backstage skits, hof announcements etc and the matches end up getting cut short and become nothing memorable at best ...

after watching these past wrestlemanias which all had good cards, and coming away severely disappointed , i see no reason to think that this years wrestlemania will deliver especially with such poor build


----------



## blazeee (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: What did the rock say*

no he said something when he was like "they know the rock aint no god damn visitor BLEEP BLEEEP "


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What did the rock say*

I think he said "The Rock isn't a God-damned visitor in the WWE."


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

They need to have the cell come down on Smackdown and have Undertaker cut a promo inside and revealing his bald head. What else can they do at this point? Reveal the bald head? Mention the first wrestlemania match they had?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: What did the rock say*

I thought it was pretty obvious what he said. People these days... God damn


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Cena's "With a smile on my face" line*

A not so subtle jab at smarks , the IWC , and possibly The Rock at No-Selling the fued / Rocks kayfabe promo from 2-3 weeks ago

God , I hate that smug prick


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

What was the point in this Raw?...


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Cena's "With a smile on my face" line*

So, is this the 80th Cena topic in the last week or something? 

Seriously, it seems like everyday I come on here there is 15 topics about John Cena.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

The part that im rattled about, the segment was actually advertized durring raw.

Im wondering if maybe it was a dark promo, or perhaps someone didin`t show up...


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena's "With a smile on my face" line*

John Cena is like an ex-girlfriend. You want him to do bad, you want him to feel hurt, but he never will, so it pisses you off that you talk to your buddies constantly about it. Then he breaks down and argues about how you should pay for her STD testing because I apparently made her get the test. 

Err...too personal?


----------



## whetherby (Sep 13, 2011)

*What happens after the show ends with a stare off?*

Do the wrestlers just stand there till everyone has left the building!, or does one of them back off, other's music plays and then he also walks off?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena's "With a smile on my face" line*

That one was indeed for "us". He winked afterwards like "see, Rock, we got em eating out the palm of our hands". Should go in the Rock/Cena thread thou.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena's "With a smile on my face" line*

Whoops, double post.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: What happens after the show ends with a stare off?*



whetherby said:


> Do the wrestlers just stand there till everyone has left the building!, or *does one of them back off, other's music plays and then he also walks off?*


Boom. You can add pose before the walk off.

Of course there's other times when it leads to a dark match or in Miz's case, a Rock Bottom.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Cena's "With a smile on my face" line*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: What did the rock say*

I think he said, he was going to beat the shit out of Cena.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: What did the rock say*

"I AIN'T NO GODDAMN VISITOR, boy". Either way, I marked, Cena needed to know who he was talking to.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: What did the rock say*

He said "Chris Benoit" 3 times really fast.

"I Aint a [Chris Benoit Chris Benoit Chris Benoit] Visitor, boy!"


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena's "With a smile on my face" line*

Gosh another topic about John Cena. I swear this site keeps on getting funny.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: What did the rock say*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> "I AIN'T NO GODDAMN VISITOR, boy". Either way, I marked, Cena needed to know who he was talking to.


lmao. agreed


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: What happens after the show ends with a stare off?*

I am pretty sure that they both leave so that the dark matches can start.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: What happens after the show ends with a stare off?*

I think its quite obvious that they remain like that, then some people take them backstage without they moving an inch, after that. they're brought to Miami where they time will start again with the very same stare contest they had, at Wrestlemania( the bell will unfroze them so they can have an epic match!)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

Most likely they will appear on Smackdown to wrap up the Road To WM.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*



XFace said:


> The part that im rattled about, the segment was actually advertized durring raw.
> 
> Im wondering if maybe it was a dark promo, or perhaps someone didin`t show up...


All they advertised was a video package, which they showed.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

Triple H didn't want to be outshined by rock/cena. Thats why


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Cena's "With a smile on my face" line*

cena sucks and should be run over by a car, he really get's in my nerves and he was stupid enough to think wrestlemania will be 50/50??? ahahahaha cena you're going to get boo'd out of the building!!!

i just payed for wrestle and i'm gonna see cena get his ass whiped all over miami in HD!!


----------



## xdrgnh (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

So that they wouldn't bury the roster.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That last promo between Cena and Rock has pumped me the hell up even more...Too bad I'm not gonna be able to watch Mania until next Monday though(Gonna be out of town for business, thank goodness my family is recording it though!  )


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

They can't be on without spending a half hour long redundant as fuck promo so I'm okay with them taking this Raw off. The match is what will be good, the build-up itself is meh considering we just went through all this shit last year.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What did the rock say*

Cena said it as well. Was it just god damn? Why did that get bleeped out?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*



itsmadness said:


> Triple H didn't want to be outshined by rock/cena. Thats why


There was like 2 Raws in a row that Rock/Cena were the main event and Taker/HHH/HBK went on in the first hour, so no.

There's just nothing more for them to do. Tonight was mostly about the GM match and Rock/Cena.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What did the rock say*

he said, the only reason why cena rises above is due to wwe being scripted and they wanted a ugly buff marine who thinks he is black to be the top guy


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HHH Taker HBK...... not on Raw on the final show before Wrestlemania?*

*No need to have them on the show this week. They pushed hard in the final segment last week. It's not like they were gonna do anything different than what a tightly edited video package couldn't already do. 

*


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Remember when Atlanta used to be nicknamed "Hotlanta"? They sure didn't live up to that nickname tonight:no:*


----------



## AVHeintz7 (Oct 25, 2011)

"@BrianJMcGrath: WHY weren't you on my show? They fly you to GA for nothing?--Live audience only. Sorry, not my rules(Shawn Michaels) dark promo?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Daniel Bryan and Kane defeat Sheamus and Randy Orton. Nice tag match here and I enjoyed it. Finally Sheamus eats a pin because that most likely means Daniel Bryan is losing to him on Sunday. I hope their match will be good.

-Santino defeats David Otunga. Finally The Miz is a member of Team Johnny. Their team is stacked. 

-CM Punk destroys Christian. Poor Christian. I guess he re-aggravated his neck which is why they wrote him out of Team Johnny. I missed his wrestling ability. But yeah, nice to see Punk embrace some anger because he's been too goody since last year's pipebomb. So Chris Jericho brought it to RAW via satellite for two straight weeks? Who does he think he is? The Rock?

-Brodus Clay defeats Curt Hawkins. I enjoy seeing Cameron and Naomi dancing but I'm getting tired of these squash matches.

-Big Show destroys the Tag Team Champs and Cody Rhodes cuts another nice promo. Cody is just awesome.

-Mark Henry defeats Great Khali. I was wondering who the final member of Team Teddy was going to be until it made sense as to why Booker T was defending them all night. He delivered a nice Scissors Kick and Spin-a-roonie before being announced as the final member of Team Teddy. Michael Cole had a hilarious line after this and called the team "Booker T and the Oddities." Lol....

-I don't think The Rock is going to find his old voice. He sounds so different on the mic now. But yeah, John Cena clearly outshined Rock in this promo. Cena brought up great points (about Rock leaving after next week, being a WWE performer longer than Rock, etc.) and constantly kept saying that he is going to win this Sunday. The fans know it. The crowd went from chanting all the normal anti-Cena chants to basically cheering him in the end and kinda booing Rock. Great stuff here.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Have to agree. That beatdown really put Punk over for this feud.

Now I'm psyched for it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Worst thing about this Raw was.. Crowd chants "You cant wrestle" to Cena and Cena acts like a retard and pretends as if the chants were for The Rock.. I mean grow the fuck up!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Worst thing about this Raw was.. Crowd chants "You cant wrestle" to Cena and Cena acts like a retard and pretends as if the chants were for The Rock.. I mean grow the fuck up!


What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?


Learn to fuckin read and you will find out what I am talking about.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Learn to fuckin read and you will find out what I am talking about.


It's not my fault that you don't know what you're talking about and lack the most basic comprehension of what Cena was doing. You are truly clueless. Next time, you might want to think over what you saw instead of posting idiotic ramblings.


Then again, you are a Rock mark, so I don't know what else I was expecting.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> It's not my fault that you don't know what you're talking about and lack the most basic comprehension of what Cena was doing. You are truly clueless. Next time, you might want to think over what you saw instead of posting idiotic ramblings.
> 
> 
> Then again, you are a Rock mark, so I don't know what else I was expecting.


Its not about being a Rock mark.. what does that even have to do with anything? My bad.. I didnt hear it correctly the first time. Its was "Fruity pebbles" chant, not "You cant wrestle".


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Its not about being a Rock mark.. what does that even have to do with anything?


Rock marks tend to blindly hate on Cena, like you did just now. Without having really payed attention to what's going on.



zkorejo said:


> My bad.. I didnt hear it correctly the first time. Its was "Fruity pebbles" chant, not "You cant wrestle".


It was a mix between the two, and that's the whole point. Still think Cena was pretending that it's aimed at Dwayne?


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

What a terrible, terrible show. I expected big things from the final raw before possibly the biggest mania of all time, and they failed to deliver on all fronts. 

HHH, HBK, Taker not appearing at all? Okay yes, they built it up perfectly last week but not being on the show at all makes the match lose just a bit of steam.

Another Jericho tron promo? What's wrong with he and Punk being face to face, actually having a live promo? much more intense.

Rock/Cena... Where to begin? I was expecting some physicality between them at the very least, but no, they spend twenty minutes repeating stuff they said a year ago. Cool. They _really_ seem like two guys who want to fight...

The smackdown tag match was about all smackdown deserved, that was ok.

Theyre trying _SO_ hard to make us care about Teddy/Johnny, and it just isn't working. Be nice if they had some people on the teams who weren't jobbers.

Divas bit, whatever.

Now, Cody/Show is the only bit i actually liked about this week. Awesoem little promo by Rhodes there, and Show made it seem like he wanted to tear Cody's head off. Good stuff.

Still... Where's the intensity, WWE?


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

VERY weak for a Raw before WM. Way too many squashes, Christian being replaced by McIntyre (who's only win is against HORNSWOGGLE this year), and no HHH/HBK/Undertaker whatsoever. The Rock/Cena promo and opening match were easily the best parts of the show.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?


It's still real to him?

Anyway, there are a lot of irrational Cena haters around this time of the year. You can't argue with all of them. They have fun poking at Cena for pointless reasons. It'll improve.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Just a heads up that Alvarez/Meltzer just posted their analysis of raw etc as a rare freebie.

I've recently started getting into their writing and clips so thought I'd share.

http://www.f4wonline.com/


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Very poor.

WWE is literally not worth watching anymore, once Rock is gone, and a few others after Wrestlemania, there is seriously NO reason to watch anymore.

Also, Christian gettng raped by Punk better lead to something between them two, but knowing WWE, it wont.

Honestly, dont know how any WWE fan can rip on TNA, iMpact is a far superior show to this rubbish quite frankly.

How the FUCK have WWE managed to PUT ME OFF buying WM I do not understand. Its incredible.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Didn't enjoy last night's RAW at all. Terrible go-home show.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Worst thing about this Raw was.. Crowd chants "You cant wrestle" to Cena and Cena acts like a retard and pretends as if the chants were for The Rock.. I mean grow the fuck up!


cena wasnt acting as if the chants were directed at the rock


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Wrestling Observer said:


> John Cena came out smiling. He joked that Rock is his movie star arch nemesis. He said that Rock has never faced anyone like him. He was in his smarmy, joking mode. He said that he is here every week unlike Cena. He noted Rock isn’t the first to go after him, because whenever anyone wants to make a name in the business now they go after Cena. He cut a corny promo about rising above hate and winning. *He smiled obnoxiously and pointed out that everyone hates him and he wins anyway. He said that even the people who hate him know he’ll win at Mania.*
> 
> *Cena said that this is what he loves and people know that regardless of whether they like his character. And yes, he said that in precisely those words, referencing his character.*


Some kid up there keeps whining and saying "Rock fans blindly hate John Cena" and all of that typical stupid bullshit they keep speaking about. What about the Wrestling Observer? Are they whining too?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

The best bit of the show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GGQdZpj9Rg


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, I knew it wouldn't be too good, but that was even more shit than I thought it would be.

Firstly, this is the last Raw before 'Mania so why:

A divas match? Who cares?

Brodus Clay? 

These 2 are already time wasters. 

Jericho and Punk needed a promo face to face. Needed some intensity to really start things off.

Taker-HBK-HHH. I reckon HBK should have at least had a promo but hey, I aint too bothered.

There should have been more going into the feuds. Awful stuff.

In regards to Rock and Cena, you can tell that creative have been holding this back. You can just tell Rock wanted to legit kick Cena's ass. I don't know why they didn't let them explode there and then. Other than that, WWE are DONE after 'Mania.

EDIT: No word on Jim Ross for 'Mania.

So we got 2 of some of the biggest Mania matches in history with Taker/HHH and Rock/Cena but no JR?

Respect to Booker who makes me laugh, but you can't have him calling Taker's match especially.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

What a POS episode, some writers need to fired for that. We get about 15 minutes all up of Bryan, Shaemus, Punk, Jericho. Yet around 30 mins all up of Team Johnny vs Team Teddy. WTF is this shit?

And that last promo was hard to watch. I love The Rock, but Cena's bullshit was just too hard to stomach, I'm so glad this feud is ending in a week.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The Otunga match had me laughing at the ending spot.

Very funny.


----------



## Dan1988 (Jun 1, 2010)

*they should have called last nights show.....*

WWE Monday Night Wrestlemania adverts

I mean seriously other then wrestlemania ads, there was the tag match, that was it! was just a load of squash matches! every time I thought 'rite hopefully theres a good match up now' it went to adverts!!! very disappointed, hoped the last raw before WM to be alot more crazy then that. Anyone agree?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: they should have called last nights show.....*

I was surprised that I didnt see any Undertaker vs HHH build up the rest was probably expected


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I was glad the Raw opened up with a match instead of a video package, as Orton/Sheamus vs Kane/Bryan was good, each man got their shine in the Ring.AJ is becoming Elizabeth in a way, as Bryan uses her to stop guys from attacking him, and she loves to get in the Ring.Bryan you lucky bastard, being able to kiss AJ for 5 seconds, geez. Miz joining Team Johnny good thing for him, it's two steps down from where he was in WWE going into WM last year, but Team Johnny is really looking good right now, and two or three of those guys could have a World Championship run maybe in 2012 after Mania. Kelly vs Eve booo, Eve doesn't wrestle better as a heel, and it's time WWE to get rid of Kelly, she hasn't improved, her only move she does well is the headscissors, but her opponent has to sell it and take the right bump.I loved the video package involving the end of the era, with Taker and Triple H. Those two guys tell a story in the Ring, especially the Hell in the Cell matches, can't wait for Sunday. Punk being attacked verbal by Jericho calling him a bastard, seemed to me he was going to cry, but I felt sorry for Christan, as we saw shades of gray, as babyfaces don't beat up heels like that.Now he's ''injured'', but Jericho vs Punk should be unbeliable great to see. Loved the Cody Rhodes, making Big Show a verb, hope I didn't big show this post,lol. Finally the end, Rock/Cena I liked that segment, these guys are 100 percent sure they will win.You think Vince came up with the finish yet, any chances of a double one..two..three, for a draw, into 5 minute overtime? Who knows the 7 outta 10 for me, WM is coming baby!!!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Just look at all the mistakes in this sement of RAW of team Johnny and Teddy. So many that it's funny.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Hot damn, that was an awful episode. I am actually considering not buying Mania now.


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

"Miz welcome to Team Teddy!...... I mean Team Johnny!"


So in the weeks leading up to last night Jericho has addressed that Punk's Dad is a drunk, and that his Sister is a junkie.... but it's Jericho saying "You were born before your parents were married, you are legally a bastard." is what sends Punk off the deep end and into an uncontrollable rage?

WTF?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw was pretty much what I expected and just can't wait for WM. I think some people here were expecting WAY TO MUCH for this RAW. 

Nice build for the WM matches, HHH/Taker/HBK really didn't need any more build so a recap did just fine.

Both team Teddy and Johnny needed to get the ir 6th men announced (Booker was a little bit of a surprise for me), but the mic botchfest that first segment was was jsut hilarious.

Wish Punk/Jericho would've had a face to face confrontation.

Rock/Cena promo I thought was good. Cena's promo did leave me a little confused b/c if that promo isn;t leading to a heel turn (which I don't think Cena is turning heel) then I really don;t understand Cena cutting that promo and what direction they are taking him.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Haha as if people are so impulsive as to not by WM cause the RAW was bad. I think you're just saying it in the heat of the moment but if you're being serious, chill out freaks.

I was annoyed that there was no HHH/HBK/Taker on Raw, just a video package. Oh well.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Didn't enjoy RAW

the build for wrestelmania has been pretty poor, saying that I am buying the show because I think the matches themselves will be very good but I could be way more excited than I am currently.

Rock/Cena has a fairly decent promo last night, I wish it had broken down into a brawl to end the show because I think the feud is really lacking in intensity, it was better last night but that was the kind of feel that there should have been 2 weeks ago.

Just having a video promo for Undertaker/HHH kind of sucked but that is probably because they couldn't have done much after the great promo last week, saying that a quick HBK promo could have built it further.

Jericho/Punk is going to be a great match, however the build has been poor in my opinion; they've made it personal for no reason and wasted a lot of material on Punk which could have been used down the line for a longer feud. This should have been a feud based on both guys trying to one up the other and prove who is the best in the world and so deserves to be WWE champion.

The GM 12 man tag has had a good build but the guys involved deserve so much better for WM, a MITB with Dolph/Swagger/Santino/R Truth/Henry/Kofi/Miz would have been a hell of a lot better.

The Bryan/Sheamus match has had a pretty non existent build which is a shame because these are both really good wrestlers and will put on a good match

Orton/Kane just seems to be happening because neither has anything else to do.


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Wait, they had the Smackdown/NXT/Superstar tapings before Raw? That would explain why the crowd was so dead. That's a lot of taping to sit through.


nxt started at 7:15. i want to say smackdown took a lot of the energy. yall should have heard the pop DX got. that was most of everyone energy lol.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

decent Raw, pretty much what i was expecting. Shame there was no TripleH/Undertaker/HBK segment only that video package. Still im more excited this years WM than i was last year


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Dissapointed with the lack of a HHH/Taker/HBK segment, and having Punk and Jericho face to face would have been awesome. Seems like they packed so much into last week's show that there was nothing left for last night.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

What a load of Big Show.

I'm pretty pissed at how Christian has been cut from Wrestlemania. Being totally honest I don't think he's injured or been hit with a suspension. 

The tour after WM in the UK are advertising Sheamus vs Christian vs Bryan for the World Title. That's gotta be a good sign surely?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought the show was entertaining. ~___~

And my hype for WM is still the same as it was, maybe even more now looking at the teams for Long/Ace.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Since the Lord Tensai thread was locked - there is a face at the end of this vid that is NOT Bernard or Sakamoto. It's right at the end of the vid, so is it just a bleed in from the next commercial/segment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the entire highlight of Raw was not only Booker's attack on Henry, but how the fans all chanted suckaaaaa as his music was fading.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Good Lord, quite possibly one of the worst RTWM builds of all time. 

1)Sheamus/Bryan is a complete joke. Daniel Bryan is a great heel however (can't believe I'm saying that) and is the only reason why this feud has been remotely entertaining. No wait, scratch that. Daniel Bryan is entertaining. Nothing else. It's such a shame Sheamus has to win the title this Sunday. I keep forgetting Sheamus even won the Rumble. At least last year WWE managed to constantly remind us about Del Rio. This year it's like they have a "whatever" attitude towards Sheamus and the feud. Daniel Bryan being entertaining is what's keeping this feud interesting. And it's not really the feud, it's just D-Bryan is an entertaining guy and a heel I legit can't stand. If he says "Yes!" one more time, I'll punch him in the face. D-Bryan's great heel work serves a reminder for this feud. If he were bland and boring (like Sheamus) I'd completely forget those two are having a match.

2) What is the point of Orton/Kane? This feud has nothing to do with anything. Kane started off the year feuding with Cena how the heck did he even end up feuding with Orton? Both men should have just been added to the battle of the GMs. Both teams need star power anyway! Stupid, stupid, stupid! Pointless, filler match at Wrestlemanina. I wouldn't have mind this match at any other PPV, but it's freaking Wrestlemania. Instead of McIntyre Kane should go on Team Johnny and Orton on team RAW replacing (whoever is bland on there). Then at Extreme Rules we could have a FCA match between the two or something? Wouldn't that have been better?

3) The fuck? Eve? Beth? The fuck? Maria whoever the fuck? The fuck? Look, I don't mind celebs on Wrestlemania at all. Almost every damn Mania has had it. But why the team of Beth and Eve? Beth and Natayla are anti-Diva isn't that right? So wouldn't have that team been better, since Kelly and that next bitch embody nothing but being Diva?

4) Cody Rhodes and The Big Show. I don't mind this actually. If anything this is one of the better booked feuds going into Mania. They've kept it simple and to the point. I just hope Cody Rhodes retains his IC title which I think will be the outcome. But honestly, this is one of the better booked feuds.

5) Jericho and Punk. Is it just me or did this feud start off INTENSE?? The two have only had one promo face to face and I was actually expecting another one. Instead what I got was Jericho for 3 weeks telling Punk how much of a drug addicted family he has. CM Punk did take out his vexation of Christian but dammit there needed to be another promo or some sort of brawl between the two. It's so sad when the WWE title match is being treated like a fricking after thought. Is this match even for the title? Or just to see if Punk will become a fricking drug addict? The build is good for it but it just started off so hot, seemed to dwindle for a bit and instead of ending in a peak it ended high but not as high as how it first started off.

6) I'm sorry as great as that video package was I still have no clue what the fuck The Undertaker was trying to say every time he spoke. Nonetheless, this match is gonna be BRUTAL (I hope)

7) Rock vs Cena. Good Lord, an entire year of waiting and this is what it comes to 6 days before the year-long anticpated match? The promo was God-awful last night between the two. It lacked the intensity it first started off with last year when Cena issued his challenge. BTW, where the heck is that same intensity Cena brought last year? Cena was terrible on the mic last night. Rock was Rock but damn Cena was a let down. I was really expecting him to bring his A-game last night but he really half-assed it. That and the camera just freaking cut away from the two at the most anti-climatic part of the promo. I wasn't asking them to throw fisticuffs but where was the damn INTENSITY. At this point, Rhodes/Big Show was more intense than the Cena/Rock build up. Also, it will be stupid for their entrance music to be sang by whoever the fuck those people are. The momentum is already gone. The only thing this feud is running on is just the fact that Mania is this Sunday. I'm not excited at all actually. By Friday night I'll start to get in a zone and for sure Sunday I'll be staring at the damn clock waiting till Mania starts but for now I'm just neutral. So to fuck with the performances. We've been waiting a freaking year. We don't want no damn concert. We just wanna see those two go at it. The performances are just gonna ruin the atmosphere and die the crowd down a bit. i can see it happening already.


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b68ngEvFv4w

Post show stuff between The Rock and The Miz again


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

I know that King has to sell WM, but boy oh boy. After Diva match was over, King said something like " This looks good for WM ". I wanted to punch him so much.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The highlight of the night was a really good Cody Rhodes promo which the crowd really bought into.

What isthe point of having Clay return with no match for Mania? waste of time.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

thebat2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b68ngEvFv4w
> 
> Post show stuff between The Rock and The Miz again


I have to say, ive seen a couple of segments with Rock and Miz now, and how bad does it reflect on the Cena/Rock feud that Rock and Miz seem to have far more chemistry together in the ring! Now i know that a major reason is that its easier Face/Heel than Face/Face, and that off air they have more freedom but Miz has looked really good in these segments and has held is own on the mic with Rock, thanks for posting the video


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

First, wwe please never have the final Raw before mania in Atlanta again, terrible, lazy stupid crowd.

Second, Thank you Cody rhodes, that was funny as hell. 

Finally, Cena, yes we know your there every week, trust me we all know because we suffer you every week!
But your only there every week because your movies failed, if they were box office money makers you would have been off as well. 
Stop boring us to tears with the same crap, stop grinning like a 15 year old and just turn heal already.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

doc31 said:


> First, wwe please never have the final Raw before mania in Atlanta again, terrible, lazy stupid crowd.
> 
> Second, Thank you Cody rhodes, that was funny as hell.
> 
> ...


It was really WWEs fault though. There were about 2 hours of tapings I believe before Raw even started.

That's like going to watch a movie, and having to sit through 2 hours of those random word puzzles and movie previews. By time the movie starts, you'll be less interested.

And WWE really shouldn't have 3 shows in the same city in a years timespan! Some big cities(in north america) haven't even gotten 1 Raw/PPV in 2 years!

Funniest parts of Raw were Otunga knocking himself in the head with the flag pole, Teddy shoving Laurinatis backwards(and falling over Santino) and Rhodes coming out from the back and instantly telling the big show "like you'd be able to catch me..." lol.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Usually I'm the main person to tear Raw a new one but I actually enjoyed last night's show. Other than Brodus Clay, and Punk v Christian not even taking place(had tremendous potential), I enjoyed Rock/Cena. Saw some real emotion from Cena. Not much from Rock but it was great to see Cena acknowledging and even feeding off the mixed reaction. He was flawless. Rock was intense too but I didn't feel the emotion, he doesn't have as much at stake as Cena.

"I'll be goddamned if I let you come into my home, as a visitor, and take my life away!"
Cena: "It doesn't matter, what you think!" that was like, wow.

Also fucking Booker T, that was great, a moment to remember definitely.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

doc31 said:


> *First, wwe please never have the final Raw before mania in Atlanta again, terrible, lazy stupid crowd*.
> 
> Second, Thank you Cody rhodes, that was funny as hell.
> 
> ...


That was a fucking horrid crowd last night, I am by no means a Rocky mark, but I was wondering why there was like 1 group of dudes that were the only ones chanting boots to asses, I mean when has Rocky ever had to point *repeatedly* at his shirt to get a chant going??


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Absolute crap raw, as i expected. Apart from a good promo from cody and booka in the match everything sucked. But punk was great.

Cena saying the same crap, am i the only one who wanted to punch the TV when he was saying this shit.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Rock was on the same shit too. Boots 2 asses I will beat you b.ah blah blah. Cena at least brought the emotion.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Honestly, part of the reason why i just didn't enjoy RAW last night was that shitty crowd. Did Orton even get the usual Orton pop? I tuned in while Kane was making his entrance, so I didn't see but damn the crowd sucked. Even during THE ROCK there was this small section of fans chanting something and it barely caught. The only reason I could possibly think of why the crowd sucked so much was probably because they were force to watch the Rock/Cena documentary before the show started. To be honest, I was feeling to fall asleep during that.


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

Such a shite Raw, was looking forward to it with every one saying "Oh no don't worry, they're saving the best build for last." Nope. 4 guys in main events weren't even on the show. 4 GUYS. Then Maria what's her face didn't even make a cameo (not that I give a shit but Tyson at least bothered to show up to a few Raws.) 

Then the way the Rock / Cena promo just ENDED THAT'S IT BYE how hard would it be to have a good old fashioned brawl with every superstar coming out of the locker room to separate them? smh


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone tell me what Miz had to say?


----------



## TheBest93 (Mar 13, 2012)

guys screw the road to wrestlemina, what matters is Wrestlemania .. i remember the road to 25 was awesome i was soo hyped for HHH and orton being of one the best road to wrestlemania ever .. but the match sucked ass and soo did alot of the matchs on the card .. for me i understand that for once they wanted to go the reailty route wich sucks .. it would have been best if they had made a kayfabe story for these two and add the whole greatest match of all time and once and life time crap to it .. they wanted media buzz and want WM to sell and i think it will more than last year .. but i sure hope they deliver because if they don't they will screw any chances of breaking records for WM29 & WM30 ..
and im not talking about rock and cena only .. i mean all the matchs gota be at least good .. rock and cena is gonna have alot to do with the crowd .. Hell in cell better have good spots and HBK better make it better and get in on the action more .. Cm punk and chris .. i think it should be 20 mins long or more .. they added the personal vibe to it soo they are most likely going to brawl alot but then at the last 10 mins it should be great wrestling with big spots .. i dont want it to end up like Edge and chris's match at 26 .. but that was mainly because edge was hurt soo they couldnt goo all out .. i realy wished there was a MITB match this year .. they have alot of wrestlers that can make the match great like ziggler,kofi and r-truth but i feel like the Tag match should be fun but it should be over 15 mins .. it shouldnt look like a match that was just there to have people on the card * even if it is * .. as i said all i care about is the PPV as for the build-up .. WWE always drops the ball .. this year could have been the best build up ever .. lets at least hope WM is the best one since 19 .. but i doubt it ..


----------



## TheBest93 (Mar 13, 2012)

Koko B Ware said:


> Anyone tell me what Miz had to say?


it was here in atlanta that you screwed my WM moment after i beat cena .. now say your sorry .. i get pie .. dissed the fans .. rock dissed him .. kissed up to the crowd .. rock bottom & people's elbow .. good night .. 
watch the video its on youtube ..


still better than any promo him and cena had .. lets face it Face/face only works if there is a kayfabe story to back both guys up like austin and rock at WM17 other than that it will suck ass and both guys will look like jokes .. i hope that who ever rock choses to work with next .. gota be a heel .. even if he does diss the rock .. he has to be a heel for it to work .. you had WWE try to make rock look like a joke in order for cena to look better .. but still you had people boo cena and cheer for rock .. people get confused .. and then you have no actual story behind it all .. i mean i know cena called out rock 5 years ago .. they never made that clear in all of the RAW's leading up to WM and cena/wwe tried to make rock look like a bitch .. cena saying he would rather face a 100 cm punks than rock ..!? WTF !? and you had rock make fun of cena but sill hold back .. it doesnt work they should have had both hit eachother like last week they should have had rock rock bottom cena and this they should have ended it like last year where cena gave rock the AA .. that would have been better than to end it in a stare down for the 5th time. :frustrate


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice of Cena to brag about being the top guy in an era that sucks


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

charmizard said:


> Such a shite Raw, was looking forward to it with every one saying "Oh no don't worry, they're saving the best build for last." Nope. 4 guys in main events weren't even on the show. 4 GUYS. Then Maria what's her face didn't even make a cameo (not that I give a shit but Tyson at least bothered to show up to a few Raws.)
> 
> Then the way the Rock / Cena promo just ENDED THAT'S IT BYE how hard would it be to have a good old fashioned brawl with every superstar coming out of the locker room to separate them? smh


This is a very good point about Maria that I haven't seen a lot of talk about. So many guys in the back are whining and bitching about how Rock is taking the spotlight from them and that he's hardly ever there. Excuse me morons, but first off, the Rock is a huge part of the reason everyone will be getting such a nice payday for Mania, thanks to the buys he'll bring in. Plus, Rock has been on every Raw pretty much since EC, plus showing up on an occasional basis (albeit consistent, about once every month and a half-2 months). 

This Maria bitch, on the other hand, brings zero in terms of buys, considering that she's at BEST a C, more likely a D, list celebrity. I've never even heard of her before (granted I don't watch much television, but still). Yet on the one divas match on the card, you have your champ, mega heel you've been pushing as of late, the babyface who's the only one who is at all over with the fans (despite her atrocious in ring work), and the last spot goes to the nobody E-stars announcer or whatever she does. And to top it off? Aside from the ONE segment they did with her to introduce the feud, she hasn't one dragged her ass down to Raw or Smackdown to make an appearance to hype the match (apparently she's too busy). So Rock, despite showing up weekly over the last 6-7 weeks and occasionally for the months prior, is getting a ton of flack for taking attention away from the other stars, but this twat Maria, who has done absolutely zero to try and make her match draw and hasn't bothered to show up to any shows to promote her appearance, hasn't been criticized once. We all heard about the commotion Melina caused when the other divas (most specifically her) were left out of the Trish/Snooki/Morrison vs Laycool/Ziggler last year, where's the complaining now?

Note-I know a divas match is not anywhere near the level of the main event of Wrestlemania and I know that Melina is not with the Fed anymore. Just looking for some logic and consistency in these arguments.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Just didn't feel like the last RAW before Wrestlemania. The Cena/Rock confrontation was good, as was Punk's beatdown of Christian and the Taker/HHH video package. Other than that though, there wasn't too much worth watching.

Still really looking forward to Mania though.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RAW was pretty mediocre. Surely Taker/HHH/Jericho should have been their live. The matches were forgetful. Although the Cena/Rock was very intense which was good. Still pumped for Sunday though.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

LOL at John Laurinaitis: Congratulations, Miz, you are on the team Teddy... Johnny.


----------

